# Gearscore bremse



## Grobolus (25. Juni 2010)

Na, da würd mich mal die Meinung interessieren, ich selbst benutze z.B. Gearscore, allerdings nicht um Grp zu erstellen, sondern einfach um wenn ich in einen Raid gehe zu sehen, ob jemand gezogen werden will. Es ist recht komfortabel zu sehen, wenn man mal PDK geht um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben und dort spieler mit einer GS von <4K sieht (meist sogar deutlich kleiner!). 

Was mich schon lange aufregt ist das "LFM für ICC10, GS ab 6 K", also ich bin jetzt full ICC25 equiped und besitze soweit ich es im Kopf habe einen GS von ca. 6070, was sollen solche anfragen? 

Was ich sinnvoll finden würde, wär ein GS-Addon, dass zu 50 % I-LVL sowie zu 50 % Raiderfahrung (über Erfolge ja sicher auszulesen) beinhaltet, das wär mal wenigstens ein klein wenig aussagekräftig. 

Okay, btt ich bin dafür, GS einzuschränken, von mir aus auch abzuschafen! Weg mit den mist, back to the roots! Am besten noch Recount etc. so einschränken, das man ohne Lead nur seinen eigenen Schaden/Heilung sieht, ich glaube das Group-Play würde davon profitieren ;-)

Gruß

Quelle:
http://www.mmo-champ...ttle-Blue-posts

Edit: Während des Schreibens auch Newsbeitrag bei Buffed herausen, zu spät gesehen


----------



## sykee (25. Juni 2010)

fand dps besser als gearscore

edith ruft an und sagt fööörst


----------



## Thoraxos (25. Juni 2010)

Einfach alle Addons abschaffen!!! dann ist ruhe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Okay, btt ich bin dafür, GS einzuschränken, von mir aus auch *abzuschafen!* Weg mit den mist, back to the roots! Am besten noch Recount etc. so einschränken, das man ohne Lead nur seinen eigenen Schaden/Heilung sieht, ich glaube das Group-Play würde davon profitieren ;-)






Schafe sollte man nicht mit GearScore quälen.


Nützlich: teilweise.


----------



## Slaplink (25. Juni 2010)

das mit der erfahrung und erfolgen ist NOCh schlimmer als gs ... man hat zu wenig eq und keine exp= man wird nicht mitgenommen dann farmt man über weekly und random hcs marken und holt sich eq wird dann aber immer noch nicht mitgenommen weil man keine erfahrung hat woher soll man diese dann nehmen?


----------



## WilliWinzig (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus du bist nicht besser als die GS spammer in dala.
In deinem Post kannst du es dir ja nicht verkneifen, auf deinen GS 6k+ hinzuweisen.

Mir ist der ganze GS mist völlig egal. Ich bin eh immer mit den gleichen Leuten los, da spielt GS keine Rolle.


----------



## Fad-K (25. Juni 2010)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Einfach alle Addons abschaffen!!! dann ist ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würdes aber nicht mehr so schicke UIs geben ;D

@topic: einfach ne schöne raidgilde suchen und dann kann man sich den gs mist auch kneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. Juni 2010)

Ich will ja nicht sagen "und schon wieder so ein Thread" aber naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt bringt das alles nicht, sich darüber auf zu regen, denn es wird immer genug geben, die sich danach richten, weil sie es nciht richtig einzusetzen wissen. Also weniger drüber aufregen, sondern mehr als Bsp vorangehen wie man es besser machen kann.

Wo ich z.B.  noch einen Tank gesuche habe für den Lichking und mich dann jemand anwhispert mit " Habe Erfahrung 11/12 down und einen Gs von 5700" dann sage ich nur, "dein Gs interessiert mich nicht, solange du dein Char nicht spielen kann! Treffen wa uns da und da, dann seh ich mir deine Erfolge an und dein Skill und dann sehen wa weiter!"

So zeige ich den Leuten, dass der GS mir vollkommen Wumpe ist...


----------



## Regine55 (25. Juni 2010)

@ TE nur weil du und ein Großteil der Community mit Gearscore nicht umgehen können, soll das Addon abgeschafft werden? 

l2 Horizont erweitern


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was ich sinnvoll finden würde, wär ein GS-Addon, dass zu 50 % I-LVL sowie zu 50 % Raiderfahrung (über Erfolge ja sicher auszulesen) beinhaltet, das wär mal wenigstens ein klein wenig aussagekräftig.



Tolle Idee. Das heisst jeder der eine Raidinstanz noch nicht kennt bleibt aussen vor.
Dass jeder mal angefangen hat, daran denkt keiner.


----------



## Vanitra (25. Juni 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Grobolus du bist nicht besser als die GS spammer in dala. In deinem Post kannst du es dir ja nicht verkneifen, auf deinen GS 6k+ hinzuweisen.


Er ist ICC25 equipt und hat gerade den GS den andere für ICC10 voraussetzen und somit vollkommen fehlgeleitet sind. Aber aus deinem Post lese ich nur Neid, Neid, Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koshirosaru (25. Juni 2010)

klar ist es sinnlos für icc 10 leute mit gs 6000 + zu suchen, aber fakt ist das gear score die zusammenstellung von gruppen um einiges komfortabler macht. 

die leute die am gear scrore den schaden oder sogar den skill festmachen sind meiner meinung nach die schlimmsten im spiel.

und selbst wenn man gs und recount abschafft die wow comm findet immer wieder neue wege die vermeindlich "guten spieler" raus zu suchen, sei es an der skillung oder noch schlimmer:
oh du hast noch ein blaues trinket du bist zu low equipt.

und im gegen satzt dazu ist gs noch gut.

ergo: diese vergleiche kann man nie ganz abschaffen

lg
koshiro


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was mich schon lange aufregt ist das "LFM für ICC10, GS ab 6 K", also ich bin jetzt full ICC25 equiped und besitze soweit ich es im Kopf habe einen GS von ca. 6070, was sollen solche anfragen?



Die sollen genau das, was Du mit diesem Beitrag auch bezweckst: die RL-Minderwertigkeitsgefühle kompensieren, die Teenager wie Du immer haben.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Juni 2010)

Der wahre Sinn:
"LFM ICC10, suche outgeared Leute die mich durch die Instanz ziehen."

The truth hurts too much =)


----------



## Rasar (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn ihr auch so drüber aufregt wegen Aufrufe für ICC 10/25 ab sagen wir mal mindestens 5800, habt ihr immer noch eine Alternative die kaum einer macht. Jeder kann selber ein Raid aufmachen und sich die Spieler selber suchen nach seinen Vorstellungen.

Problem ist Eigentlich nur das sich die Leute sich nicht trauen ein Raid auf zu machen und die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen


----------



## BinaufBlaue (25. Juni 2010)

Blizzard solte dps und Gs addons unterbinden. Sowas macht das Spiel kaputt.. Obwohl wow e schon kaputt ist.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. Juni 2010)

Nochmal an die Leute die es einfach nicht raffen wollen:
Gearscore ist nicht das problem sondern die zu hohen anforderungen.
Leute die so hohe anforderungen stellen würden auch bei einem gearcheck ohne GS sagen"du bist zu low" obwohl das equip reicht.


----------



## Ushapti (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> ... zu sehen, ob jemand gezogen werden will.



Und dafür brauch man gearscore? o.Ô
Nennt mich altmodisch aber gear angucken und et voila, schon weiß man was man wissen will.

und was bringt bitteschön "Erfahrung" in form von Erfolgen?
Mit meinem Main habe ich den content clear und die Flattervich Erfolge, meine Twinks haben nichts davon, ergo auch keine Erfolge... keine erfolge = keine Erfahrung ist dümmlich.

Es gibt nur einen sicheren weg um herauszufinden wie Leute spielen und das ist... es kommt gleich... mit ihnen spielen! *rolleyes*


----------



## Pylonz (25. Juni 2010)

spiele auch komplett ohne add ons auser DBM und ich habe noch nie mein interface oder so verändert und ich finde auch man sollte einfach die add ons abschaffen


----------



## Derulu (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was ich sinnvoll finden würde, wär ein GS-Addon, dass zu 50 % I-LVL sowie zu 50 % Raiderfahrung (über Erfolge ja sicher auszulesen) beinhaltet, das wär mal wenigstens ein klein wenig aussagekräftig.



Gibts schon ewig, nennt sich elitist-group, zeigt dir auch die Skillung an(überraschend viele 80er haben mehrere Skillpunkte gar nicht vergeben), Edelsteine, Verzauberungen(und ob sie zur gewählten Skillung denn überhaupt "passen" und Instanz+Raiderfahrung an. Ich versteh gar nicht warum GS so abgeht, das Addon kann praktisch gar nix, elitist-grp macht das selbe und geht noch weiter und braucht auch nicht mehr Ressourcen.


----------



## John Doe (25. Juni 2010)

GS ist einerseits gut, auf der anderen Seite verlassen sich zuviele Leute darauf..

"LFM Weekly Ulduar10 mindestens GS 5.5"... Sowas ist dann schon recht lustig, dann mach ich immer ne Gruppe auf und schreib "LFM Weekly, GS egal Bosskentnisse erwünscht"

Naja, fände es ehh besser wenn nicht das Gear bewertet wird, sondern die Stats und die Verzauberungen sowie die Sockel. Erfolge zählen da nur halb, da man diese ja nicht machen kann wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird.

Aber naja, man kann halt keinen Skill in Werte umrechnen, zumindest nicht ohne es auf Dauer in instanzen zu analysiren.


HF bei eurer weiteren Diskusion

Hoffe das ihr es bald verstehen werdet, das es sich nicht lohn sich aufzuregen, macht das besste draus, wenn ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet, weil eurer GS nicht stimmt, macht doch einen eigenen Raid auf und macht es besser...


----------



## Zoneraider (25. Juni 2010)

Das problem vieler Leute heutzutage ist, dass sie nicht mehr ausreichend miteinander reden. 
Wie ich mir schon oft selbst bewiesen habe kommt man wenn man vernünftig mit dem Raidlead redet auch unter dem geforderteten Gearsscore in einen Raid, aber das setzt gewisse soziale Kompentenzen voraus. 
Leider ist in der Zeit vom Randomdungeontool, wo sich leute nichtmal mehr Hallo sagen bzw oft schon zu faul zum buffen sind, die zwischenmenschliche Kommunikation auf ein minimum reduziert und somit verlernen die Leute anscheinend wie man sich gut verkauft. 
Und wenn ich mir die vielen Posts, auch in den anderen Threads anschaue wunderts mich nicht das ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet. 
Wertschätzung ist ein Fremdwort und Freundlichkeit ist weniger vorhanden als Bier nach Ladenschluss in einer WM-Bar.

Ich persönlich habe kein Gearscore drauf und wenn jmd nur eine Gruppe anhand von Gearscore sucht meld ich mich erst gar nicht. 
Aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Wenn ihr so fixiert auf den Gearscore seid wundert euch nicht das euch das irgendwann auf den Kopf fällt.

Mfg Zoneraider


----------



## Pit99 (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Na, da würd mich mal die Meinung interessieren, ich selbst benutze z.B. Gearscore, allerdings nicht um Grp zu erstellen, sondern einfach um wenn ich in einen Raid gehe zu sehen, ob jemand gezogen werden will.
> 
> Was ich sinnvoll finden würde, wär ein GS-Addon, dass zu 50 % I-LVL sowie zu 50 % Raiderfahrung (über Erfolge ja sicher auszulesen) beinhaltet, das wär mal wenigstens ein klein wenig aussagekräftig.




naja aber wenn die leute bei den raiderfolgen auch gezogen wurden ?


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Am besten noch Recount etc. so einschränken, das man ohne Lead nur seinen eigenen Schaden/Heilung sieht, ich glaube das Group-Play würde davon profitieren ;-)



Toll und damit fallen viele Interessante Funktionen, die dieses Addon nicht zum stupiden schwanzvergleich machen Weg.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juni 2010)

die sollen das scheiss addon net drosseln sondern ganz ausm spiel bannen ich mein es müssen scho genug leute das in den foren verlangt haben 0o


----------



## -Baru- (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Toll und damit fallen viele Interessante Funktionen, die dieses Addon nicht zum stupiden schwanzvergleich machen Weg.



Welche denn? Ich glaube, die Intention von Grobulus war, dass man alle Statistiken nur für seinen Char einsehen kann.
Das würde DpS/HpS Vergleiche nach einem Try ersparen, die Spieler könnten dennoch ihre Auswertungen, wie Trefferchance, Aktivität, erlittener Schaden, etc. einsehen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Juni 2010)

Na super ... ne GS-Diskussion ... hatten wir ja lange nicht im Forum.

Ich vermute, da war jemandem auf Arbeit langweilig und er hat nen Stein ins Wasser geworfen und wartet nun darauf, wie lange die Wellen gehen ...

So long

PS: Lieber TE mach doch noch nen zweiten t. auf ... Thema 
" werde ständig nach meiner dps gefragt, find ich total Mist, wie seht ihr das? ... btw. ich mache 11 k "


----------



## Shendria (25. Juni 2010)

GS und Recount ausm Spiel entfernt.... sonstige Addons auch (welche net grad nur zur Verschönerung der UI dienen) => /2 Lfm 1Tank 120k hp unbuffed für Naxx10 (ich hoff es kommt jetzt keiner auf die blöde Antwort, das 120k net möglich sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... und huch.. das hatten wa doch alles schon mal. Zu der Zeit wurde dann halt rumgeheult wegen den viel zu hohen Anforderungen bei HP, Addheal und weiß der Kuckuck noch was alles....


----------



## Cold-Heart (25. Juni 2010)

Slaplink schrieb:


> das mit der erfahrung und erfolgen ist NOCh schlimmer als gs ... man hat zu wenig eq und keine exp= man wird nicht mitgenommen dann farmt man über weekly und random hcs marken und holt sich eq wird dann aber immer noch nicht mitgenommen weil man keine erfahrung hat woher soll man diese dann nehmen?



Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Server durfte ich im Handelschannel lesen: Suche 2 Tanks 1 Heiler 2 DDs für Naxx10 mit Erfahrung und Erfolgen.
Meistens sind das dann genau diese Leute die im Forum über das Emblemsystem meutern, da die Casuals ja nichts mehr für ihre Items tun müssten. Ich kam erst mit WotlK zu WoW und bin erst 80 geworden als ICC eröffnet wurde. Wie bitte schön soll ich (wenn die eigene Gilde noch nicht soweit ist) Raiderfahrung sammeln wenn selbst der "Einsteigerraid" Naxxramas mit solch Schwachsinnigen Anforderungen verschlossen bleibt?

@Topic
Selbst benuze ich Gs nicht, hatte es mir mal angeschaut, fand es aber nicht gut. Lass mir aber von Gildenfreunden gern mal meinen Gs sagen, wenn ein neues Item dazu kommt. Es ist gut um den Fortschritt seiner Itemsammelei zu wissen, neben den einzig brauchbaren Werten, wie Schaden etc... Ansonsten ist Gs doch nichts weiter als eine neue Geschlechtslängenmaßeinheit!


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Toll und damit fallen viele Interessante Funktionen, die dieses Addon nicht zum stupiden schwanzvergleich machen Weg.



bei uns ist recount posten wispern im raid verboten wir raiden net für die dps sondern um spass zu haben und die bosse zu besiegen


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Juni 2010)

Äh ok, dann fliegen deiner Meinung nach alle raus die das erste Mal im Raid dabei sind.


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Welche denn? Ich glaube, die Intention von Grobulus war, dass man alle Statistiken nur für seinen Char einsehen kann.
> Das würde DpS/HpS Vergleiche nach einem Try ersparen, die Spieler könnten dennoch ihre Auswertungen, wie Trefferchance, Aktivität, erlittener Schaden, etc. einsehen.



"so einschränken, das man ohne Lead nur seinen eigenen Schaden/Heilung sieht,"

Klingt eigentlich danach, alles anderen Funktionen zu entfernen und Recount nur noch den Schaden/Heilung anzeigen zu lassen. Von Sachen wie Aktivität/Tode/... war nie die Rede.



> bei uns ist recount posten wispern im raid verboten wir raiden net für die dps sondern um spass zu haben und die bosse zu besiegen



Wart ihr schonmal bei der Bloodqueen im 25er auf Hero? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag nur soviel, dass man bei uns mit einem toten DD höchstwahrscheinlich in den Enrage kommt. 
Und ganz nebenbei, kann man auch Schaden machen UND Spaß beim Raiden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. Juni 2010)

Alle abschaffen wäre ich auch gegen - ich liebe meine XPerl UI. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber GS, Recount und alle anderen virtuellen Sch...vergleichstools sollten raus.

Dann würden vielleicht mal ein paar der RoxXor-Kiddies zu Rounterstrike und Co. gehen.


----------



## SireThorin (25. Juni 2010)

eines ist zumindest Fakt, kaum jemand kennt die Möglichkeiten des Addons. Gebt einfach mal /gs in den Chat und ihr werdet überrascht sein, welche Informationen da bereitgestellt werden. Man erhält ein Charakterabbild + Erfolgsstatistik. Ich brauche nur noch den Namen eines Spielers heraussuchen und muss nicht mehr wie früher das Arsenal bemühen und das alles Ingame.
Sehe ich zb Leute mit GS jenseits 6100, sind dies in jedem Falle HM-Spieler aus 25ern, also mit Sicherheit Spieler die wissen wie man spielt. 
Negative Auswüchse gibts immer und nen GS um 6k erreicht man auch mit rdm-Gruppen die nur die ersten 6 Bosse abfarmen. Ich weiss dann aber auf den ersten Blick, das diese Leute bereits ausgiebige ICC-Erfahrung im 25er haben, da man im 10er nicht an 6k heran kommt. 
Nicht einfach in das geflame einstimmen, sondern Kopf aufmachen. Gute Raidleiter wissen ihre Infos einzuholen.


----------



## bullybaer (25. Juni 2010)

Für ICC z.B. ist ein gewissen Grundequippment Vorausserzung, um mehr als die ersten 4 Bosse zu legen aber betimmt nicht >5,5k GS. Schon gar nicht mit dem aktuellen 25% Buff.

GS erleichtert einem lediglich eine Vorauswahl zu treffen, Leute für eine Gruppe zu finden die die Bosse potentiell eher schaffen können als Leute mit schlechterem Gear. Allerdings hat die Sache den Haken, dass GS leider nicht feststellt ob die Leute spielen können oder nicht. Genausowenig wie überigens das reine nachfragen nach DPS. Ja, nicht einmal Achievements sagen das aus, weil es eine Menge Spieler gibt, die durch die ersten 10 ICC Bosse mit durchgezogen werden aber dabei nicht einmal die funktionsweise eines Bosses verstanden haben.  

Wie oft war ich schon in Gruppen (speziell ICC 25er) bei dem die Leute mittlerweile einen GS von 5,7k aufwärts im Schnitt haben und eigentlich schon überequipped sind, die trotz 15, 20 oder jetzt 25% Buff nicht in der Lage waren über Fauldarm oder maximal noch Modermine hinauszukommen. 

Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch für PdK wo nicht selten Gruppen mit einem Itemdurchscnitt von > 251 rumwipen. 

Obwohl manche behaupten in WoW wäre mittlerweile alles nur noch Freeloot ist es doch so, dass Arthas auf ICC 10er normal nur diejenigen legen werden, die den Boss auch verstanden haben und das nötige Movement mitbringen. Nur mit GS, DPS und Buff alleine kriegt man Arthas eben nicht down. 

Und was den Umgang der Community untereinander angeht kann ich meinem Vorposter Zonenraider nur zustimmen. Man kann z.B. über AoC schreiben und meinem was man will aber die Community ist dort um Welten besser, zumindest was das PvE angeht. Jeder der einen Vergleich hat, kann das bestätigen. 

Und wie ich die Leute hasse, die einem ICC 25er Raid nach Saurfang verlassen und damit dem rest u. U. den gesamten Raid vermasseln, nur weil das erhoffte Token nicht gedropt ist. Von 5 mal macht man z.B. Fauldarm oder Modermine 4 mal mit weniger als 25 Spielern und schafft die Bosse dann nicht, weil es den 5,7K GS Leuten mit 20% Buff nicht gelingt trotz dem bischen Movment, das verlangt wird  noch genügend DPS zu fahren, um den Boss zu legen.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> "so einschränken, das man ohne Lead nur seinen eigenen Schaden/Heilung sieht,"
> 
> Klingt eigentlich danach, alles anderen Funktionen zu entfernen und Recount nur noch den Schaden/Heilung anzeigen zu lassen. Von Sachen wie Aktivität/Tode/... war nie die Rede.
> 
> ...



wir sind dabei die bloodqueen zu tryen trotzdem scheissen wir aus sowas wie recount wen jeder das macht was im gesagt wird und sich richtig hinstelt und nicht stat auf seine dps zahl guckt dan schaft man den boss auch so wir haben den todesbringer gleich am 1ten tag geschaft wo wir in angefangen haben zu tryen recount wird nur am ende des raids gepostet bzw kan mans sich in den wow logs ansehen ich benutze nur ein einzieges addon zumr aiden und das ist dbm mehr brauch ich als dd net


----------



## c0bRa (25. Juni 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gibts schon ewig, nennt sich elitist-group, zeigt dir auch die Skillung an(überraschend viele 80er haben mehrere Skillpunkte gar nicht vergeben), Edelsteine, Verzauberungen(und ob sie zur gewählten Skillung denn überhaupt "passen" und Instanz+Raiderfahrung an. Ich versteh gar nicht warum GS so abgeht, das Addon kann praktisch gar nix, elitist-grp macht das selbe und geht noch weiter und braucht auch nicht mehr Ressourcen.


Das Problem ist aber, das EG keine stupide Zahl vorgibt, sondern man immernoch selbst entscheiden muss, ob man wen mitnimmt... 

Bei GearScore ist das einfach... 5799 GS? Ist weniger als 5800 also bleibt er draußen... ^^

Ich nehm EG auch wesentlich lieber, weil man da alles auf einen Blick sieht, Sockel, Verzauberungen, Equipp zur Skillung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> fand dps besser als gearscore



ich fand skill besser als dps^^


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Juni 2010)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Für ICC z.B. ist ein gewissen Grundequippment Vorausserzung, um mehr als die ersten 4 Bosse zu legen aber betimmt nicht >5,5k GS. Schon gar nicht mit dem aktuellen 25% Buff.
> 
> GS erleichtert einem lediglich eine Vorauswahl zu treffen, Leute für eine Gruppe zu finden die die Bosse potentiell eher schaffen können als Leute mit schlechterem Gear. Allerdings hat die Sache den Haken, dass GS leider nicht feststellt ob die Leute spielen können oder nicht. Genausowenig wie überigens das reine nachfragen nach DPS. Ja, nicht einmal Achievements sagen das aus, weil es eine Menge Spieler gibt, die durch die ersten 10 ICC Bosse mit durchgezogen werden aber dabei nicht einmal die funktionsweise eines Bosses verstanden haben.
> 
> ...




/sign

Gleiches gilt für recount ... wers nicht mag, läßt es weg ... ich will wissen, warum wir bei Modermiene oder wo immer gestorben sind. Btw. ich hatte Heil-Palas im 25er, die mit 1,4 k hps geheilt haben ... die Info finde ich nicht unwichtig, weil Sie einem Problemlösungsmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Juni 2010)

Es könnte lediglich länger dauern als sonst. Dem GS wird es keinen abbruch tun, weil man eifnach fragt wieviel gs man hat. Dann sagt mans dem und alles is beim alten, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Odhin (25. Juni 2010)

Das beste ist, dass ich eigendlich grad nen kommentar abgeben wollte aber mir dann aufgefallen ist, dass ich das gar nich so richtig kann xD ich hab vom gesammten wotlk raidcontent nur naxx gesehen, da ich keine lust mehr auf die verpflichtung einer raidgilde hatte aber man so nirgends mit hin genommen wird wenn mans nich schon 20 mal gemacht hat....

Beispiel, Handelschannel:

ProPlayerxy: /2 lf tank und dds für raid xy. nur mit av 6/12 und super equip!

Odhin: /w ProPlayerxy Hey mein eq reicht aus hab den raid aber noch nie gemacht kenn also die bosse nich, kann ich trotzdem mit?

ProPlayerxy ignoriert euch.


Und so gehts immer ab, es wird erwartet das du das eq was in dem raid dropt schon hast und dass du jeden boss schon im schlaf kennst.... so als einsteiger in den content hat man dann die arschkarte gezogen....

Hab auch schon des öfteren versucht nen raid selbst zu öffnen aber dann kommen so sahcne wie: wenn du schon son noob bist hab ich keine lust mit zu kommen.... und das hört man manchmal sogar von den leuten die dann aufm selben status sind wie man selbst....

Also sucht euch ne echt sau nette raidgilde, (insofern die dich nich erst ab gs 6k inv xD) dann habt ihr gute changsen auch als neuling raiden zu gehen ansonsten lasst es lieber sein^^

mfg Odhin


----------



## Derulu (25. Juni 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> wir sind dabei die bloodqueen zu tryen*,* trotzdem scheissen wir au*f* sowas wie recount. wen*n* jeder das macht was i*h*m gesagt wird und sich richtig hinstel*l*t und nicht stat*tdessen* auf seine dps zahl guckt*,* dan*n* schaf*f*t man den boss auch so*.* wir haben den todesbringer gleich am 1ten tag geschaf*f*t wo wir in angefangen haben zu tryen*.* recount wird nur am ende des raids gepostet bzw kan*n* mans sich in den wow logs ansehen. ich benutze nur ein einziges addon zum raiden und das ist dbm*,* mehr brauch ich als dd net



Echt schwer das zu lesen, so völlig ohne Interpunktion und Doppelkonsonanten, aber inhaltlich stimme ich dir im Großen und Ganzen zu.


----------



## me too (25. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar was haben die Spieler eigentlich vor BC und Wotlk gemacht, woran haben sie denn da den "skill" dran festgemacht?


----------



## Derulu (25. Juni 2010)

me schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar was haben die Spieler eigentlich vor BC und Wotlk gemacht, woran haben sie denn da den "skill" dran festgemacht?



Vor BC und Wotlk? Da gab es so etwas wie Rnd-Gruppen praktisch nicht, denn 40 Leute aus "Zufallsbekanntschaften" zusammen zu stellen war ein doch etwas sehr schwieriges Unterfangen.


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> wir sind dabei die bloodqueen zu tryen trotzdem scheissen wir aus sowas wie recount wen jeder das macht was im gesagt wird und sich richtig hinstelt und nicht stat auf seine dps zahl guckt dan schaft man den boss auch so wir haben den todesbringer gleich am 1ten tag geschaft wo wir in angefangen haben zu tryen recount wird nur am ende des raids gepostet bzw kan mans sich in den wow logs ansehen ich benutze nur ein einzieges addon zumr aiden und das ist dbm mehr brauch ich als dd net



Also da meine Gilde nicht 25er raidet, bin ich in einem Twinkraid untergekommen, der regelmäßig raidet. Leider wird er nie zu 100% mit den selben Leuten voll und man hat auch nicht immer ganz fähige dabei.
Da kann es schonmal sein, dass 3 Leute, die "nur" 6k DPS machen vorher nicht auffallen, aber dadurch die Bloodqueen auf Hero nicht machbar ist.
Und wenn noch mehreren "perfekten" Tries die Raid DPS immer noch nicht stimmt, kann man es lassen.

Aber DPS ist nur eine der Funktionen. Ich gucke mir normal Sachen an, wie woran man gestorben ist, wie oft man gecrittet hat, den % Anteil deiner Spells an deinem Schaden,... Ist zwar kein komplettes Log, wie man es von World of Logs oder so kennt, aber liefert einen kurzen Überblick.

Außerdem hab ich noch in keinem Raid erlebt, dass da Recount gepostet wurde. Weder in meinem 10er Stammraid, noch in dem besagten Twinkraid.



> Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar was haben die Spieler eigentlich vor BC und Wotlk gemacht, woran haben sie denn da den "skill" dran festgemacht?


Also zu BC wurde bei uns nach "Spellpower" gefragt und in Classic hat man am geguckt, wie viele Epic der andere hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schanni (25. Juni 2010)

SireThorin schrieb:


> eines ist zumindest Fakt, kaum jemand kennt die Möglichkeiten des Addons. Gebt einfach mal /gs in den Chat und ihr werdet überrascht sein, welche Informationen da bereitgestellt werden. Man erhält ein Charakterabbild + Erfolgsstatistik. Ich brauche nur noch den Namen eines Spielers heraussuchen und muss nicht mehr wie früher das Arsenal bemühen und das alles Ingame.
> Sehe ich zb Leute mit GS jenseits 6100, sind dies in jedem Falle HM-Spieler aus 25ern, also mit Sicherheit Spieler die wissen wie man spielt.
> Negative Auswüchse gibts immer und nen GS um 6k erreicht man auch mit rdm-Gruppen die nur die ersten 6 Bosse abfarmen. Ich weiss dann aber auf den ersten Blick, das diese Leute bereits ausgiebige ICC-Erfahrung im 25er haben, da man im 10er nicht an 6k heran kommt.
> Nicht einfach in das geflame einstimmen, sondern Kopf aufmachen. Gute Raidleiter wissen ihre Infos einzuholen.



Ohh ja genau!! Deshalb kenn ich persönlich einen der mein Lieblings GS Kiddy ist.
Hat ein GS von 59xx war ICC 10er und 25er bis zum 4. 
Also kommt man schnell auf sein GS!
Weiterhin hat er als Mage über 400 Trefferwertung (für Raid sollten wohl um 190 reichen)
Somit kommt er etwa auf 6Kdps, wenn er lebt :-)
Ich wünsche schon jetzt viel Spaß nach Inv.


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Juni 2010)

@ Derulu

Was machst du, wenn wenn Ihr 8 x bei nem Boss wiped und keiner einen optisch wahrnehmbaren Fehler gemacht hat. Man kann auch alles richtig machen vom Spielablauf her und einen Boss doch net schaffen, weil z.B. dps oder hps fehlt ... der Spieler, der richtig steht und zu wenig heilt, ist auch nicht deutlich wertvoller für einen raid als der Spieler, der falsch steht (damit mittelfristig ausfällt) und viel heilt ... 

Bei uns schaut auch keiner im recount nach, wenns geklappt hat ... aber eben doch, wenn man nicht vorwärts kommt ...

Und nochmal zu GS ... es ist halt eine Auswahlhilfe, die Zeit sparen soll ... sie ist sicher nicht perfekt, das sind viele andere Dinge auch nicht im Spiel. Wer schon mal nen 25er Raid zusammengestellt hat, weiß, daß es nicht einfach ist, 25 meist unbekannte Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen .. klar kann man mit jedem telefonieren, ne Pizza essen gehen, skillige Gespräche führen, die Eltern kennenlernen ... (;-) ... 

GS sehe ich eher so .. "du sollst für ein Baskettballspiel aus 30 Leuten 10 aussuchen und hast dafür 5 min .... was macht man ... man nimmt die 10 längsten ... " Das ist natürlich keine Garantie, aber die reine Wahrscheinlichkeit mit den 10 Größten zu gewinnen, dürfte prozentuel hoch sein ...

Klar würden Gespräche mit allen 30 die Auswahl nochmals verbessern und sicher auch dazu führen, das einige kleinere Spieler ins Team rücken, aber die Zeit ist halt net da ... um beim Basketball zu bleiben ... ein Spiel was 4 x 10 min dauert mit Leuten, die Du dann wohl nie wieder siehst, soll die Auswahl nicht auch 40 oder mehr min dauern ...

So long

@ Schanni .. warum glaubst du, daß dein Einzelbeispiel ein Argument gegen GS ist? Nach dem Motto, ich kenne einen, der hat nen Führerschein und fährt sooo scheisse ... schafft Führerscheine ab ... ??


----------



## Hillben (25. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit sich das rumgesprochen hat, aber GS ist weit mehr als nur eine Zahl. Macht Euch mal den Spaß und klickt auf ein Ziel und schreibt dann im Chat: "/gs". Da wird Euch die Raiderfahrung aller Instanzen gezeigt, sowie ob die Skillung zum Equip passt und umgekehrt.
Ich hatte letztens den netten Vorfall, dass in ICC ein DK mit 5200 GS der letzte im Schaden war, und keine Ahnung von den Bossen hatte. Zumindest sagte er das. GS sagte jedoch, dass er schon 4 mal in ICC 10er war bis Fauldarm. Ich hatte ihn mal gefragt mit wem er denn seinen Char teilt. Denn anders konnte ich mir sein Verhalten nicht vorstellen. Er sagte noch was von Bruder... und dann war Funkstille. Ist ja eingentlich auch wurscht, interessant ist nur, dass GS weit mehr bietet als eine Zahl. Ob man es gut findet oder nicht sei dahingestellt.
Toll finde ich das auch nicht. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass DPS und GS WOW kaputt machen. Die gesamte Welt wird auf ein paar Zahlen reduziert.

Greatz

Benny


----------



## Schanni (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin nicht der meinung das GS abgeschafft werden muss.
Ich wollte an einem mir bekannten Beispiel aufzeigen das GS seine ganz starken schwächen hat.
Ich glaube nicht das dies ein einzelfall ist, davon wird es mehr als genug geben.
Mal meine persönliche Meinung zu GS, es zeigt lediglich den Wert der Rüstung an. Sicherlich vielen bekannt.
ABER Es gibt so viele, und das sind wirklich viele, die den GS als das Maß aller Dinge sehen, und das ist das große Problem.
Sie fixieren sich ausschließlich darauf und können damit nicht umgehen.
Sie sehen auf der Autobahn ein Ferrari und denken sich boah muss das ein guter Fahrer sein!
Lasst GS bestehen aber Leute macht euch bitte bewußt was GS ist!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

me schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar was haben die Spieler eigentlich vor BC und Wotlk gemacht, woran haben sie denn da den "skill" dran festgemacht?



O.o ganz einfach wenn Jemand auch nur ein epic Teil hatte war er was besonderes...


----------



## Casp (25. Juni 2010)

Gearscore abschaffen würde einfach nichts bringen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, das Addon selbst ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Anforderungen. Ohne GS ist einfach "die Ausrüstung zu schlecht". Der Fehler ist also vielmehr bei Teilen der Community zu suchen, dennoch bin ich persönlich dafür, Addons grundsätzlich abzuschaffen und die UI veränderbar zu gestalten.


----------



## Hamburgperle (25. Juni 2010)

Hillben schrieb:


> Toll finde ich das auch nicht. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass DPS und GS WOW kaputt machen. Die gesamte Welt wird auf ein paar Zahlen reduziert.
> 
> Greatz
> 
> Benny




Erschrick nicht, die ganze WoW Welt besteht aus Zahlen ... nämlich 0 und 1 ;-))


----------



## Regrubrov (25. Juni 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gibts schon ewig, nennt sich elitist-group, zeigt dir auch die Skillung an(überraschend viele 80er haben mehrere Skillpunkte gar nicht vergeben), Edelsteine, Verzauberungen(und ob sie zur gewählten Skillung denn überhaupt "passen" und Instanz+Raiderfahrung an. Ich versteh gar nicht warum GS so abgeht, das Addon kann praktisch gar nix, elitist-grp macht das selbe und geht noch weiter und braucht auch nicht mehr Ressourcen.




/sign

Elitist-Group ist wirklich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (25. Juni 2010)

> Hey, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar was haben die Spieler eigentlich vor BC und Wotlk gemacht, woran haben sie denn da den "skill" dran festgemacht?


Damals waren unterschiedliche Spieler in unterschiedlichen Tier Stufen und dabei hatte man nochmal unterschiedliche Teile des T-Sets, so waren zB T2 Helme // Hose sehr verbreitet und später T4 (bis auf Brust, da mag vor den 2000 Nervs relativ komplex war), T5 gab es überall Schultern aberfast keiner hatte Brust (Kael) und Helm (Vashj).
Letztenendes arbeitete sich jeder nach oben durch und man hatte immer eine für seinen Content passendes Equipment.
Heutzutage sind alle in ICC und alle haben t10, und da es so leicht zu bekommen ist gilt es als Baseline, als absolutes Minimum um überhaupt mitzukommen.


----------



## Tazmal (25. Juni 2010)

Yo genau, lest es doch über erfolge aus, dann sind wir alle zufrieden.

Moment mal, erfolge ? wieviele leute haben schon gute gruppen erwischt aber 0 skill und trotzdem die erfolge ?

Ihr immer mit eurem scheiß, der einzige weg leute auszusortieren ist sie mitzunehmen und zu kicken oder sie eben nichtehr mitzunehmen !


----------



## Düstermond (25. Juni 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Grobolus du bist nicht besser als die GS spammer in dala.
> In deinem Post kannst du es dir ja nicht verkneifen, auf deinen GS 6k+ hinzuweisen.






Technocrat schrieb:


> Die sollen genau das, was Du mit diesem Beitrag auch bezweckst: die RL-Minderwertigkeitsgefühle kompensieren, die Teenager wie Du immer haben.



Interessant, wie weit Neid gehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was mich schon lange aufregt ist das "LFM für ICC10, GS ab 6 K", also ich bin jetzt full ICC25 equiped und besitze soweit ich es im Kopf habe einen GS von ca. 6070, was sollen solche anfragen?



Das ist für Leute, die vielleicht keine Zeit haben sich 3 Stunden lang random durch ICC nonhero zu wipen weil die Randomgrp zu 50% aus schlecht equipten Damagekrücken besteht.
Wenn´s dir nicht zusagt dann melde dich einfach nicht dafür.


----------



## KingNothing22 (25. Juni 2010)

ähm...genau das was der TE sich wünscht kann Gearscore...klar wenn man nur auf die Zahl im Tooltip kuckt kann man das nicht wissen...naja ich helf dir mal:

Schritt 1: Zu überprüfendes Subjekt auswählen.
Schritt 2: Chat öffnen.
Schritt 3: /Gearscore in den Chat schreiben
Schritt 4: Sich verwundert die Augen reiben.

Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## szene333 (25. Juni 2010)

Cold-Heart schrieb:


> Ich kam erst mit WotlK zu WoW und bin erst 80 geworden als ICC eröffnet wurde. Wie bitte schön soll ich (wenn die eigene Gilde noch nicht soweit ist) Raiderfahrung sammeln wenn selbst der "Einsteigerraid" Naxxramas mit solch Schwachsinnigen Anforderungen verschlossen bleibt?



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Auf der einen Seite will Blizz es den Einsteigern leichter machen, auf der anderen Seite sorgen sie mit dem extremen Itemverfall und Markensystem genau für das Gegenteil. Da Du erst mit ICC-Eröffnung 80 geworden bist, hast Du ein echtes Problem. Keine Sau geht mehr Naxx, Ulduar oder PDC. Alle wollen ICC. Also musst Du dir Dein Equip mit stumpfsinnigen heroabfarmen besorgen. Aber Erfahrung in ICC hast Du damit immer noch nicht. Schon pervers, was Blizz da gemacht hat.


----------



## Sikes (25. Juni 2010)

GS ist sicher ein gutes Mittel um Gruppen zusammenzustellen welche z.B. die Hardmodes machen wollen. Für einen normalen ICC 10 Run nehme ich auch Leute mit nem GS ab 4600 mit, natürlich nur mit realistischer Erwartung von 4, vll auch 6 Bossen. Leider ist WoW durch die Epicflut so derart versnobt worden, dass sich jeder als Vollprofi sieht und oft nach einem Raid der nicht so gut lief das weite sucht. Zu BC war er zwar auch manchmal so, dass einige die Schnauze voll hatten weil sie mit einem T5 Schnitt noch mit der Gilde in Kara bzw an den ersten Bossen von HdS scheiterten. Mein Aufruf hier: Nehmt auch mal zur Abwechslung einen mit einem loweren GS mit, oder 2. Vielleicht einen 4.7k gs Tank und einen 4.9k gs DDler... Erfahrung und equip kommt so sicher mit den ersten Bossen und nach 1, 2 ID's besitzt auch der einen GS über 5.2 oder mehr.


----------



## Shendria (25. Juni 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Yo genau, lest es doch über erfolge aus, dann sind wir alle zufrieden.
> 
> Moment mal, erfolge ? wieviele leute haben schon gute gruppen erwischt aber 0 skill und trotzdem die erfolge ?
> 
> Ihr immer mit eurem scheiß, der einzige weg leute auszusortieren ist sie mitzunehmen und zu kicken oder sie eben nichtehr mitzunehmen !




Beim Mitnehmen stimm ich noch zu.... kicken oder nicht mehr mitnehmen is na andere Geschichte. Wie wärs erstmal demjenigen versuchen zu helfen das er besser wird, bevor man ihn gleich kickt?
Ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten 25er Raid erinnern. Das war einfach Reizüberflutung vom Feinsten. Das Einzige das ich wohl damals ziemlich gut hinbekommen hab war aus der Gruppe zu laufen wenn mein Bildschirm blau leuchtete bei Solarian. Das Lob vom damaligen Raidleiter hat dafür aber ausgereicht das ich erstens angewhispert wurde dass ich mich doch bei ihnen bewerben sollte und auf mein Verneinen dessen, aufgrund mangeldem Equips und Erfahrung, nach dem Raid mich einer der Magier "zur Seite zog" und mir geholfen hat meine Char auch für den 25er-Bereich tauglich zu machen.... danach wurd ich öfters mal mitgenommen und von Raid zu Raid wurde auch meine "Leistung" besser, bis ich mir dann eben auch meinen Raidstammplatz gesichert habe. Später bin ich dann auf meinen großteils Kara-equipten Schamanen umgestiegen und bin in MH damit rumgelaufen.... Die Möglichkeiten wären mir hundertprozentig alle verborgen geblieben wenn ich damals gleich gekickt worden wäre bzw. nicht mehr mitgenommen worden wär. 
Das is aber sowieso das größte Problem das WoW heute hat. Durch den ganzen Random-Schwachsinn ist man nicht mehr dazu fähig in WoW jemanden mal zu unterstützen und zu helfen. Da zählt einfach nur mehr "ICH" und sonst niemand....


----------



## Helix667 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe das so, das es schon immer ein Criterium gab um eine Auswahl zu treffen oder sich zu bewerben. Im Sinne von Werbung für seinen Charakter zu machen. 

als es damals darum ging eine Gruppe für MC zu finden musste man sich nicht nur durch die ganzen 60iger 15/10/5er Inis (UBRS/LBRS/Stratholm und Scholomance)  zu kämpfen um einerseits das beste blaue Equip für sich zu holen das es damals gab. Und um sich unter den Augen der Potentiellen Raidgruppe oder Gilde zu bewähren. 

Nachdem die ersten 60iger elite Bosse gefallen waren gabe s dann solche angaben wie  4/8 Teile T1 und 2/8 T2 oder später eben auch "voll episch" mit denen geworben wurde. Auswahl wurde darüber noch keine getroffen, genausowenig wie es damals schon Random Raids gab. Lediglich vielleicht für ne Runde Zul Gurub oder so. 

Dann mit BC kam die große Zeit der Stats. Wenn sich da jemand "beworben" hat oder jemand gesucht worden ist, ist mit Stat werten ausgewählt worden. Also in etwa so für einen Heiler "11k Mana 2k addheal" oder für DDS mit Attackpower und DPS und bei Tanks dann eben mit HP-Zahlen. Das war schon ok um eine Auswahl zu treffen, man konnte zwar immer noch nicht erkennen, ob die Person auch in der Lage ist mit ihrem Charakter um zu gehen. Aber die Grundvoraussetzungen sind zumindest erfüllt gewesen. 

Dann zu beginn von WOTLK war die große Zeit von DPS ich denke darüber ist ausreichend geschrieben worden und es hat viele Leute abgelenkt vom Ziel einen Boss zu schaffen mit dem Bestreben, die möglichst höhste DPS zu schaffen. Und ja DPS ist relativ, Trash Puppe Fokustarget mit und ohne Movement, Resitenzen vom Boss und so weiter. 

Und dann gab es eine Zeitlang vor dem Gearscore Wahn die kurze Zeit in der mit Itemwertung umgegangen worden ist. Bis es dann sich letzten Endes jetzt auf Gearscore eingependelt hat. Die wir wir ja nun alle wissen teilweise die Itemwertung als auch die Stats, passend zu Skillung berücksichtigt. Allerings nicht so differenziert wie PP der Stats wie bei Theoricrafting. 

Prinzipiell ist gegen all diese Formen des bewerbens und selektieren nichts einzuwenden, schließlich ist der Mensch, das Herdentier stets bemüht sich aus der Masse abzuheben. Doch wie hebt man sich mit der Aussage "vollepisch" heute noch ab? genauso ist es schwer die DPS zu vergleichen, wie wir nun wissen. Und möchte ich immer die ITemwertung eines Spielers anhand des Arsenals berechnen um zu entscheiden, ob das passt. Nein ich will das nicht. Ja Gearscore gibt mir objektiv wieder auf welchem Stand das momentan getragene Equip des Spielers ist, den ich betrachte.

Was mir Gearscore nicht beantwortet ist ob das getragene Zeug passend zu Skillung ist, passend für den PVE/PVP Content ist und so weiter, da muss ich dann immer noch mal genau hinsehen. Möglicherweise muss ich mich auch mit dem Bewerber unterhalten um zu erfahren wie der Erfahrungsstand so ist. Und ja ich darf nicht vergessen, das eine verfluchte 5er ini, keinen GS von 4,5k und mehr vorraussetzt. Es ist mit erheblich weniger zu beweltigen. Und genau das gilt auch für die Wochenaufgaben. 

Bei all den Bewertungsmaßstäben, dürfen wir nicht vergessen unser Gehirn zu benutzen und die Sinnhaftigkeit der Werte in bezug auf die Anforderung zu hinterfragen. Denn wenn wir das tun, dann ist GS ein Tool das uns unterstützt und uns die Auswahl einfacher macht und nicht abnimmt. Ich denke, das dann auch viel weniger Spieler aus Frust nicht mit genommen worden zu sein weil Ihnen 20GS Punkte fehlten sauer sein.

Eigentlich viel zu viele Worte für so ein banales Thema wie WOW. Ich schäme mich.

BTW: ich habe ne GS von etwa 4k, bin schon mehrfach für PDK abgelehnt worden obwohl ich sowohl Clearerfahrung habe (mit anderem Char) als auch meine Klasse spielen kann also den Skill sicherlich mit bringe. Für mich währe die Ini sicherlich nicht nur Markenfarmen sondern auch eine Verbesserung gewesen.


----------



## Toamar (25. Juni 2010)

Slaplink schrieb:


> das mit der erfahrung und erfolgen ist NOCh schlimmer als gs ... man hat zu wenig eq und keine exp= man wird nicht mitgenommen dann farmt man über weekly und random hcs marken und holt sich eq wird dann aber immer noch nicht mitgenommen weil man keine erfahrung hat woher soll man diese dann nehmen?



Such dir ne gescheite Gilde, dann wirst Du auch mitgenommen, und equippt, und die Raidbosse bekommst Du auch noch erklärt.
Allerdings hast Du dann auch Pflichten, zb. 2x die Woche Raiden usw.
Wem das zu anstrengend ist, soll hier nicht flamen, sonder eben sich auf Heros beschränken.
BASTA !!! ^^


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Sikes schrieb:


> Mein Aufruf hier: Nehmt auch mal zur Abwechslung einen mit einem loweren GS mit, oder 2. Vielleicht einen 4.7k gs Tank und einen 4.9k gs DDler... Erfahrung und equip kommt so sicher mit den ersten Bossen und nach 1, 2 ID's besitzt auch der einen GS über 5.2 oder mehr.



Naja, eine Randomgruppe ist was anderes als eine Stammgruppe. Der Randomgruppe kann es egal sein, was der Kerl in 2 Wochen für Equip hat. Dann bringts ihnen auch nichts mehr. In Stammgruppen kann man einen "equippen" und davon ausgehen, dass er dann einen irgendwann die gewünschte Leistung bringt.
Wir hatten letztens nen Healer dabei, der einen GS von 4,8 oder so hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat nach einem Jahr Pause wieder gezockt und kannte weder ICC noch PdoK.
Naja mit ihm haben wir 9/12 auf Heroic in ICC10er geschafft. Da konnte er unsern "6k GS Healdudu" ohen Probleme ersetzen. Nur für den Prof hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht, was auch zeigt, dass man ein wenig auf Equip achten muss, es kann halt doch einen Unterschied machen, ob man wen mit 5k oder 6k dabei hat. Aber für die ersten Bosse ist das relativ egal.
Aber insgesammt verlief der Run ganz gut, er kannte keine Bosse und wir haben alles bis auf Council im 1st Try gepackt nur dann fing das Prof wipen an :/
Naja, zweiter Raidtag mit dem "Stammheiler" und dann lag der 1st Try.

Aber er hat sich auch drauf vorbereitet. Wie oft kommt es vor, dass man in Randomraids is und Leute dabei sind, die Bosse noch nicht kennen, aber dann sich nochnichtmals vorher die Taktiken angeschaut haben?!


----------



## Shendria (25. Juni 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Such dir ne gescheite Gilde, dann wirst Du auch mitgenommen, und equippt, und die Raidbosse bekommst Du auch noch erklärt.
> Allerdings hast Du dann auch Pflichten, zb. 2x die Woche Raiden usw.
> Wem das zu anstrengend ist, soll hier nicht flamen, sonder eben sich auf Heros beschränken.
> BASTA !!! ^^




Schön wärs .... mach dir mal den Spaß und bewirb dich bei irgend ner Gilde die nen Raid hat. "Wieviel hast in ICC schon down?" "nichts"  "Ähm, ich glaub du hast zuwenig Erfahrung um bei uns mitzuspielen". Die Gilden bei denen man heut noch wirklich ohne GS und Erfahrung reinkommt sind meistens Gilden die keinen eigenen Raid haben => du musst doch wieder random raiden
oder die neugegründeten Gilden die meinen sie würden ja den besten Raid überhaupt hinbekommen und einfach mal einladen damit se raiden gehn können => da kannste auch gleich, zumindest in 95% der Fälle, random raiden...


----------



## Sacrilege (25. Juni 2010)

Wo bitte ist das Problem wenn jemand im /2 schreibt: "Suche Tank, Heal und DDs für Naxx ab 6K GS"?
Die Anforderung ist zweifellos überzogen, aber wenn jemand einen Raid aufmacht, legt er die Kriterien fest wen er mitnehmen will, da drüber braucht man nicht diskutieren oder philosophieren^^ Deshalb die Abschaffung eines Addons zu fordern ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Viele Raidleiter die Random ICC Runs organisieren, haben Main Chars in irgendwelchen Raid Gilden und machen Just for Fun, aus Langweile, oder was auch immer einen Random Raid mit ihrem Twink auf. Sie geben auch ganz bewußt wahnwitzige Anforderungen vor. Der Grund dafür ist auch ganz einfach. Besseres Equip verzeiht mehr Fehler und kann (bis zu einem gewissen Grad) die "Unfähigkeit" des Spielers kompensieren und auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als nur die ersten 4 Bosse zu schaffen steigt.

Neulingen die noch keine (ICC) Raid Erfahrung haben, nimmt man damit zwar die Möglichkeit an solchen Runs teilzunehmen, aber das ist in vielen Fällen auch so gewünscht. Der Raidleiter steht eben auf dem Standpunkt er will da keine "Gimps" mitschleppen".

Welches Hilfsmittel der Raid Leiter verwendet, ob Gearscore, Elitist-Group, oder was auch immer, das bleibt ganz alleine ihm überlassen.

Generell würde die Abschaffung bestimmter/aller Addons nichts bringen! Es gab schon immer Methoden unerwünschte Spieler nicht mitzunehmen und die wird es auch immer geben. Ob es nun Gearscore, DPS Zahlen oder sonstwas ist.


----------



## Grobolus (25. Juni 2010)

Also es ist wirklich ein wahnsinn, wie hier manche gleich anfangen rumzuflammen, respekt.

1. Ja, ich war so frei meine GS zu nennen (zumindest ca.), was allerdings verdeutlichen sollte, das jemand mit ICC25-Equip es gerade einmal so die anforderungen für eine RND-Grp erfüllt. Wenn ich mit meinen Twink mal nach ICC schauen will (der ist aus zeitlichen gründen in keiner Raidgilde etc.), hat man wenig chancen, da er gerade mal das Equip von PDK25 und bischen was über Frostmarken hat.

2. Technocrat, vielen dank, ich wusste bisher weder das ich Minderwertigkeitskomplexe habe, noch das ich teenager bin. Sollte ich einmal einen Psychologen antreffen, werde ich ihn hierzu genau befragen, aber meine neu erworbene jugend nehme ich jetzt einfach mal als kompliment ;-) Danke

über den /Gs befehl weis ich bescheid, funktioniert nur nicht so wie er soll, ich selbst hätte hier schon LK im 25 Down, was ich allerdings noch garnicht habe, dafür habe ich in Naxx lt. Addon gerade mal das Arachnitenviertel (ihr dürft spammen, das ich hier angebe, Naxx clear zu haben!)

Achja, kein GS für Schafe, das fand ich cool ;-) manchmal sind doch Rechtschreibfehler ganz amüsant ;-) Bin jetzt auch zu faul zum edit

In diesem Sinne, allen ein Mäh, ciao


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (25. Juni 2010)

ich fände ein addon das wie gearscore zahlen anzeigt wenn man über den charakter  geht aber nicht mit gearscore sondern mit DPS. Der  müsste dann aber erstmal berechnet werden und dann um 19:00 in Dala abhängen ....  das wär bestimmt lustig .


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2010)

WOTLK System abschaffen = Gearscore abgeschafft.


----------



## Draelia (25. Juni 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> @ TE nur weil du und ein Großteil der Community mit Gearscore nicht umgehen können, soll das Addon abgeschafft werden?
> 
> l2 Horizont erweitern



Hä? Ne Zahl abzulesen die ein Addon ausspuckt, und das muss man lernen, "damit umzugehn" Du hast das Handbuch "Wie benutz ich die Papierrolle neben dem Porzellandampfer" geschrieben, hmm?


----------



## Derulu (25. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> WOTLK System abschaffen = Gearscore abgeschafft.



Was ist denn ein WOTLK System?


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Schön wärs .... mach dir mal den Spaß und bewirb dich bei irgend ner Gilde die nen Raid hat. "Wieviel hast in ICC schon down?" "nichts" "Ähm, ich glaub du hast zuwenig Erfahrung um bei uns mitzuspielen". Die Gilden bei denen man heut noch wirklich ohne GS und Erfahrung reinkommt sind meistens Gilden die keinen eigenen Raid haben => du musst doch wieder random raiden.



Also ich denke vor allem gute Gilden haben gerade damit weniger ein Problem.
Ein Ingamefreund ist etztens mit ~200er Gear in eine Gilde gekommen, die schon ein paar Hardmode Bosse down hat mit dem Kommentar "Equip ist kein Problem, das besorgen wir schon"
Ebenso ist es bei einer anderen Gilde, welche Leute, die aufgehört haben und doch wieder spielen aufgenommen haben. Man kennt die Person von früher und weiß, dass sie spielen kann. Alles andere ist dann nebensächlich.
Ich denke, dass große Problem ist fähige Leute zu finden. Equippen kann man diese immer noch, in dem man sie 2xICC zieht und wenn es kein 0815 Spieler ist, dann versteht er auch schnell die Bosse und Taktiken.
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass einer abgelehnt wird, der mit 60 Naxx gegangen ist mit 70 SWP und vielleicht noch Ulduar Hardmodes gesehen hat und Pause gemacht hat und sich dann irgendwo mit "232er Gear" und ohne Erfahrung bewirbt.


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein WOTLK System?



Das Spiel mit der Spielmechanik, wie du es im Moment spielst.


----------



## Derulu (25. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das Spiel mit der Spielmechanik, wie du es im Moment spielst.



Ach so, DAS hast du gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (25. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was mich schon lange aufregt ist das "LFM für ICC10, GS ab 6 K", also ich bin jetzt full ICC25 equiped und besitze soweit ich es im Kopf habe einen GS von ca. 6070, was sollen solche anfragen?



Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich auf meinem Server noch nie sowas im Chanel gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine, um nen GS von 6k zu haben, muss man (fast) voll ICC 25er equipt sein, um auf 6,1k zu kommen braucht man sogar einige ICC 25er HC items. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach, dass dann jeder aus dem raid besseres gear haben müsste als in der Inztanz überhaupt zu bekommen ist. Was soll also der sinn eines solchen raids sein, Tiefenkristalle farmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (25. Juni 2010)

Hm des musste sein, dass du 6070 GS dazu schreibst was-.- Damit wir alle sehen was du fürn toller ProGamer bist. Es reicht, schnell mit dem Mauszeiger über die Items von nem andern zu gehen. Einfach jeden der neu zum raid kommt auschecken dann kann man auf gs verzichten..


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ach so, DAS hast du gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup. Wenn man es genau betrachtet, ist Gearscore ein Lückenfüller, welchen sich die Spieler selber künstlich geschaffen haben. Denn mit WOTLK kam so eine Fülle an Instanzen, welche wiederrum eine Fülle an Versionen mitbrachten, dass sämtlicher Überblick über epische Ausrüstungen verloren ging. Das wurde auch dadurch verstärkt, dass die Rüstungen alle ziemlich gleich aussahen bzw. aussehen. Des Weiteren wurde dadurch der Begriff "episch" vollkommen entwertet, dadurch, dass nunmehr jeder episch sein konnte und dies innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Es gibt kein wirkliches Stufensystem mehr. Kurz gesagt: Jeder kann im Prinzip Alles erreichen, ohne übermäßig viel Zeitaufwand. Ich will nicht sagen, dass dies schlimm ist, aber es ist für mich eine logische Folge und auch ein Fakt, dass durch diese Philosophie des Epic entwertet wurde und es nichts Besonderes mehr war. Denn wenn jeder das Selbe hat, dann ist es nichts Besonderes mehr. Man kann sich auch nicht mehr abheben und bevor jetzt manche schreien "Oh lol der spielt um zu posen" weiterlesen.

Was also tun, wenn es überhaupt keine Möglichkeiten mehr gibt, sich mit seinem Equip von anderen abzuheben ? Richtig, man sucht sich eine Ausweichmöglichkeit. Gearscore war geboren. Nun wurde einfach der Itemwert des Epics zusammengerechnet, daraus entstand eine Zahl und diese Zahl hat das ersetzt, was damals selbstverständlich und tagtäglich passierte. Während man früher auf den ersten Blick erkennen konnte, wenn jemand gut ist, weil er entsprechende Ausrüstung besaß, wird so etwas heute mehr oder weniger am Gearscore festgemacht.

Gearscore ist also nichts weiteres, als der Nebeneffekt des Spielesystems WOTLK. Deswegen finde ich es nahezu ironisch, dass sich nun gerade die Wenigspieler über jenen "Lückenfüller" aufregen. Es war ganz klar, dass sich die Vielspieler wege bahnen werden, um weiterhin gut von schlecht zu trennen. Wenn es wie in BC geblieben wäre, wenn episch eben noch episch geblieben wäre, dann wäre ein Gearscore überhaupt nie nötig gewesen.


So und jetzt noch was Allgemeines zum Epics und posen. Ich hoffe denjenigen, die immer wieder dieses Argument bringen, sind sich bewusst, dass der Sinn des gesamten Spieles neben dem Spaß haben, darin besteht, seinen Charakter weiter auszubauen. Egal in welchem bereich, sei es Ruf/Equip/Berufe oder was auch immer. Man versucht stetig besser zu werden und auch besser als Andere. Das ist das Ziel, dem man hinterherjagd. Deswegen besitzt WoW im Übrigen auch ein so hohes Suchtpotential, denn bei dieser Jagd, gibt es oft kein Ende. Jeder Spieler versucht seinen Charakter auszubauen, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger und ich kenne KEINEN, der wirklich sagen kann "Equip ist mir egal". Man geht IMMER in eine Instanz die einem auch nur irgendwie irgendwo etwas bringt, sei es in Form von Equip/Erfolgen/Mounts/ etc. Ich kenne keinen, der regelmäßig Burg Schattenfang geht, weil er es da so toll findet.

Die Frage, ob man dann gewiss posen muss ist eine andere. Eine andere Frage ist aber auch, warum die Leute so auf "posen" reagieren ? Neid ?`Ist das nicht komisch ? Wie kann man einen "Poser" als süchtig abstempeln und sich im selben Moment über ihn aufregen ? Ist doch nur ein Spiel denke ich ?


----------



## Morgwath (25. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es btw sehr lustig wie alle den TE flamen weil er seinen GS erwähnt hat.
Er ist jetzt ein billiger GS poser.
Hätte er seinen GS für sich behalten würde er auch geflamed werden.
Er wäre dann ein billiger Kacknoob ohne Equip.


----------



## Fedaykin (25. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> fullquote




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich kann garnicht genug betonen wie unwahrscheinlich recht du hast. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, leider wird dieser wahre Post in der Fülle an Flames untergehen. Schade.

so long


----------



## Shendria (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> welche Leute, die aufgehört haben und doch wieder spielen aufgenommen haben. Man kennt die Person von früher und weiß, dass sie spielen kann. Alles andere ist dann nebensächlich.
> 
> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass einer abgelehnt wird, der mit 60 Naxx gegangen ist mit 70 SWP und vielleicht noch Ulduar Hardmodes gesehen hat und Pause gemacht hat und sich dann irgendwo mit "232er Gear" und ohne Erfahrung bewirbt.



Darum gehts nicht.... probier das mal ohne dich auf deinen alten Ruf zu verlassen. Wenn ich auf meinem alten Server meinen Mage in ne Gilde bringen zu wollen, hätt ich sicher kein Problem.... Jedoch probiers mal ohne irgendwelche Erfolge von deinem Main, altem Main oder was auch immer. Da is dann schon wieder vorbei mit "Hach ja, equippen können wir dich auch in 2 Runs" Wirklich neuen Spielern wird heute fast nicht mehr die Chance geboten um in vernünftige Gilden zu kommen wenn sie nicht schon das Equip und die Erfahrung haben...


----------



## gehix (25. Juni 2010)

GS hin und her.
Bei uns besteht z.B. das Problem, das in unserer Gilde 99% arbeiten gehen. Also sind 25er Raids schon ein wenig kompliziert, da einige unterschiedliche Schichtzeiten haben, worauf wir also erstmal nur 10er laufen.
Man muss das ganze auch mal so sehen, das jetzt in dieser Sekunde, ICC einfach der Raid Endcontent ist. Es gibt keine Intsanz die höher ist.
Man sollte sich also so, wie auch sonst immer, vorher equippen, um den Endcontent anzugehen. (So sollte es laufen)
Aber das ist eben nicht möglich (wie auch in vielen Beiträgen hier geschrieben). Sich mit den Instanzen vor ICC zu beschäftigen und sich auszustatten fällt so schwer, da es kaum noch einer macht. Alle neuen Spieler haben also ein gewaltiges Problem, wenn sie keinen auf dem Server kennen und auch nicht viel Zeit haben. Es dauert einfach länger. Es ist aber auch so, dass die alten Raids genau dafür da sind. ICC (von dem immer größer werdenden Buff mal abgesehen) muss einfach eine Grundvorraussetzung da sein. Rechnet man sich das Durchschnittslevel mal aus, was man hatte, als PdK die höchste Raid-Instanz war, kann man ja ungefähr ausrechnen, was man für ICC im Normal Mode so ca. braucht.

Utopische Werte interessieren uns eigentlich wenig. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das Items ganz nett sind, aber nicht das non-plus-Ultra darstellen (in unseren Raids zumindest).
Leute die Hardcore raiden und nen hohen GS haben, sind meist auch in einer Gilde, die das ganze ziemlich anders angehen. Wenn ihr also mal einen hohen Fisch inna Gruppe habt, wird der sicherlich nur seine ID verballern wollen, aber brauchen wird er meist nixx.
Leute, die weniger Raiden, sollten sich aber damit abfinden, dass es so krank ist. 

Ihr müsst euch halt selbst fragen, wie ihr vorgehen möchtet.
Entweder sucht ihr euch ne Gilde, in der ihr Spaß habt und auch nen bissl was unternehmt. Wenn ihr halt mehr Zeit habt, könnt ihr auch mehr Raiden und solltet euch also ne andere Gilde suchen, falls die eine nicht eure Erwartungen entspricht.
Das schlimme ist allerdings, dass es heut zu Tage so läuft, dass keiner mehr Interesse hat, selbst etwas aufzubauen, also schließt man sich wo an (wenn man die Möglichkeit hat) und lässt sich bei (Würfelglück) noch ausstatten.

Ihr müsst also schauen, was euch lieber ist. Ne Gilde, die zwar nicht so weit kommt, euch aber mal mitnimmt oder man muss sich einfach damit abfinden, dass ein hoher GS euch eine Eintrittskarte verschafft. 
Klingt hart, aber nörgeln bringt hier nichts, da sich das in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern wird.

Und btw. Alle Top Leute, die posten hier auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... Weil .... sie Ihre Prioritäten anders setzten und sich mit zu einem eigentlich so unnützen gar nicht äußern.
'-> (Stimmt, ich bin auch keiner)


----------



## Garnalem (25. Juni 2010)

Gearscore sagt nichts über spielerisches Können und soziales Verhalten aus. Zwar ist für den Endcontent schon ein gutes EQ erforderlich, aber eventuelle Schwachstellen im EQ lassen sich durch spielerisches Können ausgleichen, während derjenige mit gutem GS, aber wenig WoW-/Raiderfahrung das nicht ohne weiteres ausgleichen kann. Wenn der Spieler stirbt, weil er im Bodeneffekt stehen bleibt, hilft kein noch so hoher GS. Und ein hoher GS hilft auch nichts, wenn der Spieler spamt, beleidigt, nervt oder nach dem 1. Wipe geht.


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gearscore ist also nichts weiteres, als der Nebeneffekt des Spielesystems WOTLK. Deswegen finde ich es nahezu ironisch, dass sich nun gerade die Wenigspieler über jenen "Lückenfüller" aufregen. Es war ganz klar, dass sich die Vielspieler wege bahnen werden, um weiterhin gut von schlecht zu trennen. Wenn es wie in BC geblieben wäre, wenn episch eben noch episch geblieben wäre, dann wäre ein Gearscore überhaupt nie nötig gewesen.



Aber es war zu BC (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server), dass nicht so utopische Werte gefordert wurden wie heute.
Die Leute wollen GS Werte, mit denen wir vorm LichKing standen (ohne Buff!) für ICC10er mit 20% (jetzt 25%).
Es ist klar, dass man immer etwas hat, obs jetzt Itemlevel, GS, DPS, x/8 T-Teilen, x Epics, 1k Spelldmg, blablabla ist. Nur wird mit dem GS maßlos übertrieben. Die Anforderungen die gestellt werden, können nur von Leuten erfüllt werden, die eh kaum was aus der Instanz brauchen.
Ich denke, wenn die GS Anforderungen realistischer sind, dann gäbe es auch nicht so einen Streit darum.

Ein anderer unschöner nebeneffekt ist, dass man Sinnlose Items nimmt, da sie ein höheres Itemlevel haben.
Trinkets sind hier das perfekte Beispiel. Manche 200er sind besser als 264er Trinkets, aber die Leute laufen damit rum und wundern sich dann, weil sie trotz GS 5,5k keinen Schaden machen.
Naja, zu BC gabs ja so etwas ähnliches, was zum Glück mit WotLK verschwunden ist: PvP Gear im PVE.
Da zu BC ja vorallem auf "epic" oder "kein epic" geachtet wurde und PvP Equip leichter als PvE Epics zu erreichen war, liefen in allen Randomraids und Heroics Leute mit S1/2 Set rum und haben auf Grund von fehlendem Hit einfach keinen DMG gemacht.


----------



## Kennyxd (25. Juni 2010)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Einfach alle Addons abschaffen!!! dann ist ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hör ich mit wow auf, mit dem drecks ui spiel ich net


----------



## Fedaykin (25. Juni 2010)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> dann hör ich mit wow auf, mit dem drecks ui spiel ich net



Und wieder ein unnötiger Flame meinerseits:

"Dann hör doch bitte auch auf. Deiner Art und Weise Sachverhalte auszudrücken nach zu urteilen, wird dies kein großer Verlust für die Spielergemeinschaft sein"

Amen


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aber es war zu BC (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server), dass nicht so utopische Werte gefordert wurden wie heute.



Da gab es auch weniger Möglichkeiten sich Auszurüsten.



Gerti schrieb:


> weil sie trotz GS 5,5k keinen Schaden machen.



Das sind die Heiler die keinen Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab zumindest noch nie einen DD gesehen der mit 5,5k GS keinen Schaden macht. Vielleicht mal ein ein bisschen weniger als einer der 5K GS hat aber die Enragetimer sind doch mit dem ICC buff überhaupt kein Problem ^^


----------



## Imba-Noob (25. Juni 2010)

Ich fände schön, wenn Gearscore und Co. gar nicht mehr zugelassen würden, damit endlich wieder mehr KÖNNEN und SOZIALKOMPETENZ in den Vordergrund geraten. Natürlich sollte für bestimmte Inhalte ein gewisses Equip vorhanden sein. Aber das lässt sich besser über einen Gearcheck feststellen, wobei man mit dem Spieler evtl. auch noch quatschen kann zwecks Raiderfahrung etc. und evtl. auch noch Tipps geben kann z. B. zur Sockelung und Verzauberung.

Es gibt Spieler, die mit einem niedrigen GS viel mehr Damage rausfahren als Spieler mit einem hohen. Aber reiner Damage ist auch nicht das A und O für jeden Spieler, denn es gilt auch Schaden zu vermeiden (Movement) und bestimmte Aufgaben zu erfüllen (Adds töten, Bosse dispellen, kiten etc.

Und es gibt viele Spieler, die gutes Equip haben, sich mächtig was darauf einbilden, und glauben, dass sie dewegen tolle Spieler seien (insbesondere, wenn der Damage dann auch noch gut ist). Aber für das Raiden spielen weitere Faktoren wie Klassenkenntnis (auch anderer Klassen), Raiderfahrung, Motivation, Geduld, Kritikfähigkeit, Zeit, Vorbereitung (Guides lesen) eine wichtige Rolle. Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Spieler kennen gelernt, die zwar tolles EQ und guten Damage fahren, aber vom Spiel, den Klassen, wo es was zu kaufen gibt, den Berufen etc. wenig Ahnung haben. Anstatt mal selbst zu googlen oder sich Foren durchzulesen oder die News auf buffed.de und andere Seiten, erst mal für jeden Müll die Gilde / den Handelschat fragen.

*Heutzutage wird ja nicht mehr richtig gespielt und sich Herausforderungen gestellt, sondern alle wollen nur schnell schnell irgendwo durchrushen und alles sehen ohne viel dafür tun zu müssen.*


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das sind die Heiler die keinen Schaden machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Bloodqueen 25er Hero gibts immer noch ab und zu einen Enrage Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu den 5,5k, ich hab kein GS und hab einfach mal den Wert genommen. Ich sehe genug Leute, die für ihr Equip zu wenig Schaden machen.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja, zu BC gabs ja so etwas ähnliches, was zum Glück mit WotLK verschwunden ist: PvP Gear im PVE.
> Da zu BC ja vorallem auf "epic" oder "kein epic" geachtet wurde und PvP Equip leichter als PvE Epics zu erreichen war, liefen in allen Randomraids und Heroics Leute mit S1/2 Set rum und haben auf Grund von fehlendem Hit einfach keinen DMG gemacht.



Das ist jetzt nicht anders... ich seh öfter Leute mit 245/264er PvP Items, weil BG-Farmen weit  schneller geht und dank GS(tm) der größere E-Peen beim GS rausspringt.
Von vorneherein wird auf diese Zahl optimiert, nicht mehr auf die Stimmigkeit der Werte / des Gears...




Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das sind die Heiler die keinen Schaden machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hunter: 5,5k GS, und 4k DPS bei Fauldarm im 25er. Das dürfte ~ über Autoschuß eines normal ausgerüsteten Hunters sein. 
Zusatzinfo: exakt 0 Verzauberungen, 4 PvP Teile, +20 Haste in "Wodins Glückshalskette" gesockelt. Noch Fragen?
Magier: 5,9k GS, 5k DPS bei Faudlarm im 10er. Gut gesockelt + verzaubert. Es kam danach auf: "Ebaychar?"

Weitere Beispiele hab ich vergessen, das waren so die 2 die bei mir hängenblieben.


----------



## Gerti (25. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht anders... ich seh öfter Leute mit 245/264er PvP Items, weil BG-Farmen weit schneller geht und dank GS™ der größere E-Peen beim GS rausspringt.
> Von vorneherein wird auf diese Zahl optimiert, nicht mehr auf die Stimmigkeit der Werte / des Gears...



Also ich hab seit Ewigkeiten keinen mehr mit PvP Items im Raid gesehen, höchstens vielleicht mal wen, der nur ein Item oder so hatte, aber so extrem wie zu BC ist es nicht mehr.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (25. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hunter: 5,5k GS, und 4k DPS bei Fauldarm im 25er. Das dürfte ~ über Autoschuß eines normal ausgerüsteten Hunters sein.
> Zusatzinfo: exakt 0 Verzauberungen, 4 PvP Teile, +20 Haste in "Wodins Glückshalskette" gesockelt. Noch Fragen?
> Magier: 5,9k GS, 5k DPS bei Faudlarm im 10er. Gut gesockelt + verzaubert. Es kam danach auf: "Ebaychar?"
> 
> ...



Der Hunter hätte sicher keinen GS wert von 5,5K mehr wenn sich der Raidleiter die mühe gemacht hätte und /gs richtig benutzt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Mage wäre auch nicht beim Standard Ausrüstungscheck/Erfolgscheck aufgefallen, vielleicht hatte er auch einfach nur nen schlechten Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (25. Juni 2010)

Fad-K schrieb:


> Dann würdes aber nicht mehr so schicke UIs geben ;D
> 
> @topic: einfach ne schöne raidgilde suchen und dann kann man sich den gs mist auch kneifen
> 
> ...



Dann wäre WoW auch nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (25. Juni 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Dann wäre WoW auch nicht so einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch weil die Bosse dann wieder darauf Designed werden das es ohne Addons genauso einfach ist...


----------



## RedShirt (25. Juni 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Der Hunter hätte sicher keinen GS wert von 5,5K mehr wenn sich der Raidleiter die mühe gemacht hätte und /gs richtig benutzt:



In dem Beispiel war es dann so, daß der wissentlich von der Gilde mitgeschleift wurde. Equip wurde nach GS optimiert.
Und zwar noch Tooltip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht nach Abzügen. Außerdem: er hatte "nur" 3-4 PvP Teile (245-264 meist Tora/Kora).
Und kein voll-PVP-Set. (übrigens, selbst für PvP lese ich "suche 2v2 Partner ab 5,5k GS"

<-- was ein Witz.

Falsche Benutzung ist halt ein anderes Thema. Aber vielen genügt ja der kleine Tooltip.
Übrigens sind die Abzüge bei 1-3 Teilen nicht so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und der Mage wäre auch nicht beim Standard Ausrüstungscheck/Erfolgscheck aufgefallen, vielleicht hatte er auch einfach nur nen schlechten Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der muß einen wirklich schlechten gehabt haben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (25. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die Abzüge bei 1-3 Teilen nicht so groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab 3 Teile mit meinem Hexer und es sind knapp 10%... das haut ganz schön rein ^^


----------



## Famenio (25. Juni 2010)

Also mein Kumpel aus der Gilde zieht immer sein PVP-Zeug an, wenn er in nem Raid mit will, weil er da einen um einigen höheren GS hat als mit PVE....sobald er in der Gruppe ist wechselt er dann schnell sein Equip, weil meißtens, wenn man drin ist fliegt man nicht mehr und andere trauen sich meißt nix zu sagen...


----------



## Jabaa (25. Juni 2010)

Ja GS hat vorteile in einer random doch ist es einfach nur flasch vorallem in den angaben.

Z.b. ist gs momentan ja sowieso ein geschenk und kein beweis für arbeit.


Zudem die aussage dps aussagekräftiger ist.

Vergleich naxx zu start zeiten in wotlk. Voll episch jäger haut seine 3-3,5k dps raus.
 	Der blau equipte jäger frisch 80 fährt das selbe.


Wichtig ist wen man gs und dps nutzt um raid aufzubauen. 

Erfahrung ist schonmal egal soll es nicht ein rush sein (also ma fix lk killen^^) Den das kann man lernen und meistens ist es von selbst erklärt. Bewegung^^.
Was kann er den schon auf einer übungsatrappe anrichten wen er ein bisle standart feuert?.
Was erwartet er von deinem raid. Ist er den bereit einen abend NUR zu wipen.

All dies sind dinge die zu beachten isnd den es gibt einfach zu viele leute mit top gear die dann....

Ständig afk sind, angeblich plötzlichein disconnect haben anch dem dritten wipe.
Weil sie EIN item nicht bekommen weg sind. usw.


Gear ist wichtig aber man muss selbst noch ein wenig auf anderes achten den sonst kann ja nur der raiden der nichts mehr braucht.


----------



## Shaila (25. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Aber es war zu BC (zumindest bei mir auf dem Server), dass nicht so utopische Werte gefordert wurden wie heute.
> Die Leute wollen GS Werte, mit denen wir vorm LichKing standen (ohne Buff!) für ICC10er mit 20% (jetzt 25%).
> Es ist klar, dass man immer etwas hat, obs jetzt Itemlevel, GS, DPS, x/8 T-Teilen, x Epics, 1k Spelldmg, blablabla ist. Nur wird mit dem GS maßlos übertrieben. Die Anforderungen die gestellt werden, können nur von Leuten erfüllt werden, die eh kaum was aus der Instanz brauchen.
> Ich denke, wenn die GS Anforderungen realistischer sind, dann gäbe es auch nicht so einen Streit darum.
> ...



Übertreibungen gab es immer. Genau so wie Flames, Goldspammer, Botter und alles "Negative" was es sonst noch so in WoW zu finden gibt. Was aber einen Unterschied darstellt, ist das Ausmaß, in dem diese Dinge auftreten. Bei diesem Ausmaß stelle ich persönlich erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Classic/BC/WOTLK fest. Es stimmt, dass in BC sehr oft nach DPS gefragt wurde, etwas was mir in WOTLK wie ausgestorben vorkommt. Dabei ist es meiner Meinung nach die bessere Alternative zu Gearscore. Das Problem besteht darin, dass man einfach mal lügen kann und sagen kann, man würde ja 10 K DPS fahren und fährt stattdessen nur 5 K. Aber das ist ein Anderes Thema. Dennoch finde ich DPS Abfragen bei Weitem sinnvoller (Und auch gerechter) als Gearscore Abfragen. Das mal am Rande.

Auch zu BC Zeiten gab es mit Sicherheit Übertreibungen was DPS betrifft. Genauso wie mit Gearscore in WOTLK übertrieben wird. Aber man kann das nicht zusammenfassen und verallgemeinern. Es ist von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. Manchmal findet es häufiger statt, manchmal weniger. Das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt auf den ich hinauswill. Der Punkt ist, dass Gearscore vollkommen bedeutungslos wäre, wenn die Farbe lila noch Bedeutung hätte. Hätte sie noch Bedeutung, dann wäre vermutlich nie so eine Diskussion über Gearscore entstanden.

Mal ganz abgesehen von gut oder schlecht und ob übertrieben wird oder nicht. Es ist und bleibt ein Lückenfüller für den Wert des Epics, bis zu dem Moment, in dem episch wieder episch bedeutet. Das ist der ganze Käse. Das worüber sich viele so aufregen gab es schon immer. Allerdings war es damals um einiges deutlicher. Man hat sofort die Ausrüstung gesehen und wusste dann meistens, dass der Spieler zu 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit gut ist, wenn er gutes Gear hat. Dazu kam, dass man die Sets und Rüstungen gut unterscheiden konnte, wodurch einem sowas sofort ins Auge gesprungen ist. Da brauchte man einfach kein Addon dafür, deswegen kam es auch nicht in Classic/BC.

Gearscore hingegen ist sehr ungenau. Vorallem wenn man es falsch benutzt. Ich persönlich würde mir wünschen, dass episch wieder episch wird und das ungenaue Gearscore wegfällt.


----------



## Leonalis (25. Juni 2010)

Hö wiso bremse? Ihr versteht das bischen fallsch
_
Dies soll vorallem das *Addon Gearscore* etwas *ausbremsen* (nicht lahmlegen), da dieses jeden Charakter in der Umgebung ungefragt scannt und somit ein hohes Trafficaufgebot verursacht. 
Künftig werden dann wohl nur noch Charaktere gescannt, die sich im Target des Benutzers befinden._

Das Add on werden immer noch alle nutzen. Ihr könnt jetzt einfach nicht mehr einen Namen eingeben und erfahren was der Typ fürn Gearscore hat. Das abfragen wird sich nun einfach auf Mousover beschränken und alles weitere wird von Blizzard automatisch geblockt und erzeugt einen Fehler. Oder gar nichts. Ich hoffe aber es erzeugt einen Fehler und schwächt somit das Add on, es ist ja sowiso Bockmist.


----------



## Crosis (25. Juni 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> klar ist es sinnlos für icc 10 leute mit gs 6000 + zu suchen, aber fakt ist das gear score die zusammenstellung von gruppen um einiges *komfortabler* macht.



naja gearscore finde ich da eher schlecht, da kommt einer mit pvpteilen an um seinen gs zu pimpen und gut(müssen ja nur ein paar teile sein) da find ich elitistgroup besser das zeig einfach den itemlvldurchschnitt an(gearscore tut das nebenbei auch^^) und dazu scant es das komplette equip nach pvpkram, gems etc und gibt halt auch an welche gems/vz schlecht sind pvp equip etc(soll nicht heißen das mich ein paar "falsche" gems dazu verleiten den spieler nicht mitzunehmen nur wenn nur 30% richtige gems drin sind dann brauch ich den nicht dem fehlt schon klassenverständnis). sogar die erfahrung in den jeweiligen inis kann man einsehen was ich zb recht gut finde in hinsicht der icc10 hardmode suche ich möchte da keinen dabei haben der nicht mindestens 11/12 im nh gelegt hat und ein paar hm sollte er am besten auch kennen.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2010)

Ja bindet den ersteller von Gearscore mit seinem Addon auf den Scheiterhaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lumena (25. Juni 2010)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, aber vieles und will doch meine Erfahrung mit Recount und Gearscore mal kund tun. 

*Wie es früher einmal war: *

An die Classic Zeiten kann ich mich kaum erinnern, habe zwar gespielt, aber weiss ehrlich gesagt schon nicht mehr wie ich mit meinem ersten Char 60 geworden bin. Richtig mit meinem Char und Skillungen habe ich mich erst mit meiner Hexe auseinandergesetzt, die pünktlich zu BC 60 wurde. Kurz vor Release war ich einmal MC mit 58, aber nachdem alle anderen Spieler schon top Equip hatten, wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht nicht authentisch und würde nicht dem Progressraiden entspreche. Hier gab es dann schon Recount - und ich finde es bis heute sinnvoll - gleich dazu mehr, wie ich es immer genutzt habe. 
Erstmal 
*
Karazhan: Der erste Raid in BC - Wie wählte man Spieler aus?*
Zu Anfang rekrutierte man sie aus der Gilde - klar und da konnte im Endeffekt jeder mit - man sollte aber zumindest das Set oder Teile des Sets aus den Instanzen gefarmt haben. Je weiter es in der Instanz ging, umso deutlicher haben sich dann die Spieler herauskristallisiert, die sich mit ihrem Char auseinander gesetzt haben. Das hieß damals zum Bleistift: *Hitcap erreicht* (Bosse sollte man schon treffen!), oder dass man gemerkt hat: In dieser Gruppenzusammenstellung geht es mit zwei Heilern, in der anderen braucht man drei. Dadurch haben sich bei uns damals zwei Karazhan Gruppen geprägt, die einen die langsamer voran kamen, die anderen die Karazhan schnell clear hatten. Nachdem die "bessere" Gruppe bald recht gutes Equip hatte, hat man dann die Gruppen durchgemischt, um auch den "langsameren/ schlechter equipteren" eine Chance zu geben, Karazhan zu clearen. Da gabs dann leider auch schon die Rufe, dass die schnellere Gruppe sich für Imba hielte oder arrogant usw. usf. Aber das gibt es wohl immer, wenn Casual und Pros aufeinander treffen. Gerade 70 geworden (oder 68) und Karazhan rennen ging erst gegen Ende, wenn die anderen Raidteilnehmer den fehlenden Schaden ausgeglichen haben. Und so haben wir das dort auch immer gemacht - hatten wir eine starke Truppe, dann konnte im Grunde jeder mit, denn wir wussten, dass der Schaden nicht wirklich fehlen würde, wenn ein schlechter dabei ist. 

*Hyial, Schlangenschrein usw. *
25er Instanzen - auch da schaute man aufs Equip - Karazhan sollte mindestens schon drinnen sein. Viele gute Spieler wurden dann aber auch aufgrund der Computerperformance aussortiert bzw. haben sich selbst aussortiert, weil es keinen Spaß machte mit 3fps zu spielen. So gings auch mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dementsprechend habe ich auch keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau war. 

*ALLGEMEIN wurde ab den 25er Instanzen in BC verlangt, dass die Teilnehmer eines Raids Guides oder Videoguides angesehen haben mussten, um ellenlange Erklärungen zu ersparen. *



*WOTLK : NAXXRAMAS*
Naxx war ja die erste Raidinstanz in WOTLK - rein bin ich für meinen Teil mit meinem Main erst, als ich aus heroischen Instanzen und für Marken vielleicht nicht das "Best in Slot" Gear an hatte, aber zumindest schon fast. Gecraftete Items und viel Sterben am Anfang gehört auch irgendwie einfach dazu bei neuen Instanzen (war bei Karazhan nicht anders - monatelanges Wipen und die Freunde beim Erfolg - und das scheinen inzwischen viele zu vergessen). Man kann auch mit Leuten die weniger Schaden machen, Naxx gehen (siehe Karazhanbemerkung). Wurde mir selbst bewiesen als ich mit einem Twink 1 Tag 80 war und den Titel "Die Unverwüstliche" bekommen habe, weil mich Freunde mitnahmen obschon ich betonte, das Equip noch nicht zu haben. Die anderen müssen es halt ausgleichen.* ABER das ist nicht selbstverständlich und auch nicht Usus. Erst wenn es um Farmraids geht und nicht mehr m Progressraids, ist das möglich. *

*MALYGOS* hier war ich selbst Raidleiter und habe "viel" von meinen Mitgliedern verlangt - für mich selbstverständlich wenn ich raiden gehe, aber nicht für alle: Hitcap, Video gesehen, Char beherrschen, seinen Job erledigen, auch wenn er DPS Verlust bedeutet ZUSÄTZLICH galt hier mindestens 18k Leben zu haben - und das einfach um der Überlebenschancen willen. 
*Ulduar: *Hier wurde auch aufs Equip geschaut - größten teils hat es schon aus Naxx sein sollen, weil einfach mehr Schaden nötig ist, um die Bosse zu besiegen. Hier wurde Movement unglaublich wichtig und man nahm bevorzugt Spieler mit, die das Movement drauf hatten. Was nutzte schließlich ein 5k-Spieler, der nach 30 Sekunden bei Hodir auf dem Boden liegt, weil er unfähig war sich zu bewegen. DPS & Movement war in Kombination wichtig. Wie stellte man das fest: *Ausprobieren, Fragen, Instanzen gehen, Testraids (Naxx) usw. usf. Ja, klar auch mit Recount. UND gemeinsam mit einem Klassenleiter, der sich die Skillung angeschaut hat und nebenbei auch noch ein Gespräch führte, um zu sehen, ob derjenige auch zur Gilde/Gruppe passt!!!* Suboptimale Skillungen usw. oder fehlendes Equip waren dennoch meist kein Ausschlußkriterium: Wenn derjenige Raiden wollte, dann gab man mitunter Auflagen. Probezeit 1 Monat, in dieser Zeit darf der jenige mit Naxx gehen, bisserl Equip zusammen suchen, Skillung optimieren usw. man lernt sich kennen und schaut dann weiter, ob er Ulduar reif ist. 
*Wer raiden gehen will, muss auch bisserl was leisten! *
Ich verstehe bis heute Leute nicht, die mir nichts dir nichts in Raidinstanzen wollen... Selbst wenn es ein Twink ist, dann müsste demjenigen aus Erfahrung mit dem Main bewusst sein, dass von Nichts Nichts kommt. 
Inzwischen heißt das auch für Twinks, dass es durch das neue System auf 80 kein Problem sein sollte, sich innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit ein adequates Equip durch Marken aufbauen zu können. Und diese Zeit muss man halt warten. 
Ich habe es nun auch in 4 Wochen geschafft, einen GS von 5,5 zu bekommen, damit ich "ICC gehen darf" - aufgrund des Zwangs der durch GS hervorgerufen wurde. 
*Geduld ist eine Tugend, die leider viele in WOW nicht kennen.*
*
ABER jetzt mal zu GEARSCORE & RECOUNT: *

*1. Recount: *
Ich finde Recount sehr sinnvoll. Warum? Seit BC kann ich so meine DPS/HPS usw usf vergleichen. Nicht unbedingt zum Schwanzvergleich, sondern um meine eigene Skillung/Rotation etc zu verbessern. Wenn ich da sehe, dass ein wesentlich besser equipter mehr Schaden macht, ist das logisch, bei ähnlich equipten Leuten kann ich nachschauen, was den gewaltigen Unterschied ausmacht, kann nach der Rotation fragen, evtl. Skillung oder Stats verbessern. So habe ich das immer gemacht und werde es immer machen: Austausch mit "Klassenkameraden", Gespräche usw usf. Ich habe keine Zeit mich ständig mit Foren und minimalen Skillvarianten auseinander zu setzen bzw. macht es mir mehr Spaß mit anderen darüber zu sprechen, Dinge in Erfahrung zu bringen oder auch selbst Tipps zu geben - gehört doch dazu. 
Für *Raidleiter *finde ich das auch sehr sinnvoll: Man kann schauen, wer dispellt oder gekickt hat, wer Schafe geöffnet hat (ok braucht man ja inzwischen kaum mehr aber früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - heisst wer seine Aufgabe auch erledigt hat und sollte ein Boss nicht klappen, darauf hinweisen. Insofern sagt Recount durchaus etwas über den "*Skill*" und auch die Einstellung aus - *nämlich ob jemand nur auf Schaden aus ist, oder ob derjenige auch seine Aufgabe im Raid erledigt und etwas für den Erfolg tut*. 

Die Schwanzvergleiche finde ich auch grauenhaft. Bei uns auf dem Server wurde schon seit langem abgeschafft, dass Recount in einem Schlachtzug gepostet wird - mitunter gab es sogar Strafen wie DKP Verlust dafür. 
Für gewisse Bosse ist einfach eine gewisse RaidDPS nötig. Das bemerkt man nicht erst in ICC, sondern bei allen Bossen die in einer gewissen Zeit erledigt werden müssen - nicht umsonst scheitern immer wieder Gruppen sogar an Malygos! 

*Heißt: ES ist nichts Neues, dass man darauf schaut, ob ein Spieler ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Equip hat ,das den jeweiligen Anforderungen angepasst ist und einen gewissen Schaden machen kann. Aber jetzt kommen wir mal zu 

2. GEARSCORE: *
*a) GS sagt nichts darüber aus, ob ein Spieler seinen Charakter spielen kann oder nicht*
a1) In HdR hero einen 3k GS Heiler gehabt, der es gepackt hat, obwohl der Tank auch "nur" 4,5k GS hatte
a2) In einer anderen hero einen 5,7k GS Pala Heiler gehabt und wir beiden EleSchamanen haben mehr geheilt als er, damit uns niemand weg stirbt... 
Allein das Equip sagt gar nichts über einen Spieler aus - das sieht man aber ganz einfach erst dann, wenn man mit demjenigen unterwegs ist - es ausprobiert. 
*b) Falsch verstandene utopische Anforderungen *
Ich verstehe, wenn für Progress-Raiden gewisse Erfahrungen und gewisses Equip vorausgesetzt werden. Als ich nach längerer Pause Anfang des Monats wieder online ging, hatte ich noch immer mein altes Equip: Komplett T8,5 als Ele-Schamane. Unabhängig davon, dass ich PdK 10 und PdK 25 schon im Sommer/Herbst letzten Jahres gecleart hatte, wurde ich aufgrund eines zu niedrigen Gearscores selbst dorthin nicht mehr mitgenommen! Endlich die Gnade eines Raidleiders erlangt, durfte ich endlich mit und war *zum TEIL *besser als T9 und T10 Equipte - warum: Bosse bekannt, Movement vorhanden, Charakter kennend. 
Allein wegen der ständigen GS-Anforderungen habe ich mir dann komplett T9 zusammen gefarmt, obwohl es für mich ersteinmal enorme DPS-Einbußen bedeutet hat. Aber die Raidleiter schauen ja nur noch auf das GS... Wie will man sich also ohne GS beweisen? Gar nicht möglich... 
Heißt selbst für von mir geclearte Raidinstanzen wurde ein GS verlangt, das jenseits von gut und böse war. Das ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn! Und dann heisst es gleich wieder: *GS von denjenigen welchen falsch verstanden - ja gut, mag sein, aber leider ist das der Großteil! *
*c) Schlechtere Items anlegen für höheres GS? *Soll/Muss/Kann man - finde ich frustrierend - ehrlich. 
*d) Unschöne Missstände bei der Lootverteilung:* 
Ich habe es ernsthaft in einem 25er Random ICC Raid schon erlebt, dass mit einem 4K GS equiptem Char "aufgefüllt wurde" wegen des fehlenden Buffs. Heißt gut genug zum Buffen aber nicht gut genug für den Loot - hat er nämlich trotz einer 99 nicht bekommen. Begründung: Er sollte dankbar sein, dass man ihn überhaupt mitnehme und sich über die Frostmarken freuen, aber mit diesem GS brauche er eigentlich gar nicht nach ICC kommen und erstrecht nicht auf Items mitwürfeln. Sorry, da krieg ich die Krise, dann nimmt man ihn entweder gar nicht mit oder er darf auch würfeln. 
*e) Erfahrung schön und gut, aber*
Gearscore zeigt an, wie viel Erfahrung wer hat, heisst welche Bosse bekannt sind/ gelegt wurden - aber nicht wann. Nachdem zum Beispiel Naxx oder auch Ulduar keine riesige Herausforderung mehr sind mit gekauften Markenequip, hat heute jeder einen Großteil clear. Um wirklich zu sehen, ob jemand Raiderfahrung hat, ist es durchauch interessant zu sehen, wann wer welchen Erfolg bekommen hat. Vor Nerfs oder dannach. "AUf Level" bzw. in jeweiligem Equip oder später unter vereinfachten Bedingungen. 
*f) Skillung*
Die Skillung wird gar nicht beachtet. Es gibt einfach gute und schlechte Skillungen - das reißt auch noch so gutes Equip dann nicht raus. 

*Meine Bewertung von Gearscore: *
Ich verstehe, dass die Raidleiter damit unglaublich viel Zeit sparen, aber im Grunde macht man es sich damit zu einfach. Ich weiß selbst, wieviel Zeit es bedeutet, einen Raid zusammen zu stellen, da ich einige Zeit selbst Raidleiter war. Auch für Tanks ist es mitunter sinnvoll um in Random Gruppen schnell zu sehen wieviel man pullen kann - wobei die meisten Heiler anmerken, wenn sie noch nicht die Erfahrung haben. GS wird einfach zu viel falsch verwendet und ich bevorzuge noch immer, mit Menschen (die sitzen meist am Rechner und bewegen den Char) zu sprechen, Equip anzusehen, Skillung anzusehen (Sofern ich die Klasse kenne) usw. usf. Und he, sobald mir jemand erklären kann, warum er genau dieses Item an hat und nicht das für Marken oder aus einer Instanz - sobald er das kann, weiss ich, er hat sich mit seinem Charakter auseinandergesetzt, versucht sich zu verbessern oder ist einfach schlauer als Gearscore! 

*ALLGEMEIN kann man sagen, dass schon IMMER Equip der jeweiligen Vorläufer-Raid-Instanz verlangt wurde. 
ALLGEMEIN kann man sagen, dass schon IMMER etwas Geduld nötig war, und man nicht erwarten kann, im Progress mitgezogen zu werden. 

Ich denke, mit Gearscore versucht man hoffnungslos den ungeduldigen "Ich bin gerade 80 und will ICC gehen" Spielern Einhalt zu gebieten - vielleicht ist es dadurch sogar möglich ABER es hat zu viele schlechte Seiten, zu viele schlechte Auswirkungen auf das Spiel.

*So dat war nun ein halber Roman, ich bitte um Verzeihung. * 
*


----------



## yoyomina (25. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich finde das Addon "elitistgroup" hilfreicher.
Da wird nicht nur die Ausrüstung angezeigt sondern auch die Raid und Ini Erfahrung, die jemand besitzt
und man kann sich nach nem Raid Notizen zu jedem machen und so eigene Bewertungen sammeln!

(zu bekommen über http://www.curse.com/ )







________________
Yoyomina Schurkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lunaticblue (26. Juni 2010)

@ Lumena

ich denke dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

@ yoyo

ich hab die beiden Addons grade verglichen. beide zeigen genau die selben Sachen an. 

Verzauberungen, Sockel Erfahrung. Wie oft welcher Boss gelegt wurde. Der einzigen Unterschied, den ich erkennen kann ist, dass man bei gs keine Notizen erstellen kann. Klär mich bitte auf wenn du andere Unterschiede meinst.^^


----------



## Sulli (26. Juni 2010)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Einfach alle Addons abschaffen!!! dann ist ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja.. wenn alle Addons verboten wären gäbe es nur noch wenige Spieler, die wenigsten können noch ohne Addon zocken weil man dann das Gehirn benutzen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (26. Juni 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Ich fände schön, wenn Gearscore und Co. gar nicht mehr zugelassen würden, damit endlich wieder mehr KÖNNEN und SOZIALKOMPETENZ in den Vordergrund geraten.



"Lfm Kara mindestens T5 und Clear-Erfahrung". 

So sah damals die "Sozialkompetenz" und das "Können" aus. Für Raids abseits von Kara - nach den Nerfs dann später für die beiden ersten beiden kleinen 25er - gab es keine Rnd-Gruppen!

Wie schon öfters beschrieben sähe die WotLK-Realität ohne Gearscore und Recount nicht besser aus - kein Clearerfolg; kein "mind. T10", keine Mitnahme. Eventuell würde das Spielgeschehen wie zu BC-Zeiten mehr in der Gilde bzw. Stammgruppe ablaufen.

Nur mal so: Das Itemlevel wird nicht von Gearscore ausgegeben, sondern von der Blizzard-eigenen Software (und jeder Programmierer sowie Beobachter der WoW-Community hat voraussehen können, wohin das zwangsläufig in Verbindung mit der WotLK-Itemflut führen muß). Selbst nach einem Verbot von GS würde sich nichts ändern - ein neues AddOn oder gar eine Website würde einfach nur den Durchschnitts-Itemlevel anzeigen lassen: "LFG ICC IL mind. 260!!!" 

Meine Hoffnung für "Castratism" ist ja, daß der automatische Gildenskillbaum in Verbindung mit richtig knackigen Gegnern das Raidgeschehen wieder dahin bringt, wo es hingehört: In die Gilden!


----------



## Vanitra (26. Juni 2010)

Zumindest soll es ja besondere Belohnunge/Erfolge geben wenn eine Gilde den Großteil der Raidmember stellt. Wir werden sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Hyda (26. Juni 2010)

Also jetzt mal ganz klar, die sollten gearscore kommplett sperren. Das ist der größte müll überhaupt. Was bringt ein gear score vonn 6k wenn man nich mal richtig spielen kann bzw seine skillung im griff hat und aufs maximale aus reizen kann!!
Zb war ich in icc 10 und hatte nur einen teil 232, ein bisschen 219 und noch 4x 200 (2 sachen blau)  naja und ich hab auch locker meine 5k dps gemacht und das am boss teil weise auch mehr. Aber vom gear score würde mich nie jemand mit nehemen. Naja udn wenn ich unter den besten 4 in der dps liege kann man wohl kaum vom ziehen sprechen. Aber das haben so viele leute vergessen!!

@Lumena: Du hast schon recht das man nicht sieht wer welche raids wie und wann cleart wurden. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab sie mit meiner Eule auch nich clear, aber dafür mit meinem Main. Und das würde dann gegeben falls auch nich angezeigt. Und wir haben noch lange vor pdk naxx clear gehabt und uns wirklich durch gebissen, von 3 tagen runter auf nur wenige stunden und uns durch Ulduar gewippt. Nun ja wir haben es mit dem damaligen euip machen müssen und uns langsam euipen und hoch bringen müssen, doch das rechnet mir keiner an bzw meiner Eule, ich weiß was ich wann wie machen muss. 
Also wenn sollte dann semtliche Chars bewertet werden udn nich der eine mit dem ich spiele. 

Zudem ganzen ist es bei uns in der Gilde auch so das wir zum Training neuer Chars/spieler auch die alten Raids clearen.
LG


----------



## LaVerne (26. Juni 2010)

Hyda schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz klar, die sollten gearscore kommplett sperren. Das ist der größte müll überhaupt. Was bringt ein gear score vonn 6k wenn man nich mal richtig spielen kann bzw seine skillung im griff hat und aufs maximale aus reizen kann!!



Wenn man nach den Postings hier geht, muß "Skill" mit zunehmenden "Gearscore" wohl abnehmen, denn jeder macht angeblich mehr Schaden als diejenigen mit höherem GS.

Die Wahrheit sieht wohl so aus: Viele Leute spielen ihre Klasse nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Bei Rnds weiß ich nicht, wie die Leute spielen. Wen nimmt man also lieber mit: Den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 4k, der keinen Schaden macht - oder den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 6k?

Letztendlich sieht man meist am Recount und seinem GS/DPS-Vergleich, daß die gut spielenden Leute mit geringem GS die absolute Ausnahmen sind. Wir haben mit ein paar Gildies aus reinem Fuck mal Leute mit 10k dps für PDK25 gesucht und alles eingeladen, was uns wegen GS und überzogenen Erwartungen anflamte und meinte, ihr "Skill" sei entscheidend. Drei Stunden und zwei Bosse gelegt sowie einen wunderbaren Flamewar im Handelsspammel nach dem Run - von Leuten ausgelöst, die nicht mal 3k DPS schafften, aber unglaublich "skillig" waren...


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2010)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Was ich sinnvoll finden würde, wär ein GS-Addon, dass zu 50 % I-LVL sowie zu 50 % *Raiderfahrung *(über Erfolge ja sicher auszulesen) beinhaltet, das wär mal wenigstens ein klein wenig aussagekräftig.



Gibts doch >_> Elitist Group z.B.


----------



## dudubaum (26. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> fand dps besser als gearscore
> 
> edith ruft an und sagt fööörst



ich fands zu bc zeiten noch besser da gabs kein gs oder dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die sollen genau das, was Du mit diesem Beitrag auch bezweckst: die RL-Minderwertigkeitsgefühle kompensieren, die Teenager wie Du immer haben.



hey
ich bin auch teenager
ich fühl mich diskriminiert

wusstet ihr das ich nen gs von 6k+ habe ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ich fands zu bc zeiten noch besser da gabs kein gs oder dps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo au azshara haste alle eingeladen die dich angeschrieben haben dann beimgear check die 25 passenden rausgesuvht un den rest gekickt ^^


----------



## Lumena (27. Juni 2010)

Hyda schrieb:


> @Lumena: Du hast schon recht das man nicht sieht wer welche raids wie und wann cleart wurden. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab sie mit meiner Eule auch nich clear, aber dafür mit meinem Main. Und das würde dann gegeben falls auch nich angezeigt. Und wir haben noch lange vor pdk naxx clear gehabt und uns wirklich durch gebissen, von 3 tagen runter auf nur wenige stunden und uns durch Ulduar gewippt. Nun ja wir haben es mit dem damaligen euip machen müssen und uns langsam euipen und hoch bringen müssen, doch das rechnet mir keiner an bzw meiner Eule, ich weiß was ich wann wie machen muss.
> Also wenn sollte dann semtliche Chars bewertet werden udn nich der eine mit dem ich spiele.




Da gebe ich dir recht - ABER das alles erfahre ich immer noch lieber in einem Chat oder Gespräch als von einem Addon. Da kann man dann sagen, welche Chars man noch hat ODER dass man zum Beispiel noch nicht dort war, aber Guides gelesen und sich vorbereitet hat. Da kann man dann erklären, dass man Raiderfahrung hat, den eigenen Char beherrscht und weiß, was Movement bedeutet. Genau so ein Gespräch hat zum Beispiel auch dazu geführt, dass ich dann gnädiger Weise mit PDK genommen wurde trotz "Miesem GS" und dann auch bewiesen habe, dass es geht.


Und ja, diese "Zahlen vergleichen" müssen, wurde von Blizzard selbst eingeführt, nicht nur durch Itemlevel, sondern zum Beispiel auch durch das  Erfolgssystem. Itemlevel waren sicher erst einmal für die Programmierung usw wichtig, vielleicht hatte man selbst nicht erwartet, dass sich das so entwickelt. Keine Ahnung - ist auch egal.


----------



## Lumena (27. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn man nach den Postings hier geht, muß "Skill" mit zunehmenden "Gearscore" wohl abnehmen, denn jeder macht angeblich mehr Schaden als diejenigen mit höherem GS.
> 
> Die Wahrheit sieht wohl so aus: Viele Leute spielen ihre Klasse nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Bei Rnds weiß ich nicht, wie die Leute spielen. Wen nimmt man also lieber mit: Den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 4k, der keinen Schaden macht - oder den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 6k?
> 
> Letztendlich sieht man meist am Recount und seinem GS/DPS-Vergleich, daß die gut spielenden Leute mit geringem GS die absolute Ausnahmen sind. Wir haben mit ein paar Gildies aus reinem Fuck mal Leute mit 10k dps für PDK25 gesucht und alles eingeladen, was uns wegen GS und überzogenen Erwartungen anflamte und meinte, ihr "Skill" sei entscheidend. Drei Stunden und zwei Bosse gelegt sowie einen wunderbaren Flamewar im Handelsspammel nach dem Run - von Leuten ausgelöst, die nicht mal 3k DPS schafften, aber unglaublich "skillig" waren...




Also grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass sicherlich die Leute mit höherem GS mehr Schaden machen - gibt aber auch Grenzen, bei denen es nicht unbedingt so sein muss oder verschwimmt Bsp Full T8,5 versus T9 - war bei mir am Anfang erstmal enormer Schadenseinbruch auch wenn mein GS dann "besser war", erst mit neuen Trinkets und Items aus den neuen Instanzen konnte ich dann wieder an den Schaden von T 8,5 und dann auch höher heran. Mag aber vielleicht ne Ausnahme sein... 
Würde ja allgemein niemand Anzweifeln, dass auf LvL 70 ein 25er Raid equipter grundsätzlich zu mehr Schaden fähig war, als ein Karazhan Equipter. 

Man kann auch den Leuten mit hohem GS ZUM GROSSTEIL (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) durchaus zugestehen, dass sie etwas geleistet haben. 



LaVerne schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit sieht wohl so aus: Viele Leute spielen ihre Klasse nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Bei Rnds weiß ich nicht, wie die Leute spielen. Wen nimmt man also lieber mit: Den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 4k, der keinen Schaden macht - oder den potentiellen Gimp mit GS 6k?



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, aber

Wenn man PDOK gehen will und nach 10k dps sucht, weil man schnell durch will: Bitte, tut das. Man *kann *aber auch Pdk mit Leuten gehen, die 3-6k dps fahren, wenn jeder seinen Job erledigt. So und nicht anders ging man früher an diese Instanzen heran - mit Naxx10 bzw. optimal 25er Equip. Heißt, zu behaupten, dass diese Leute da nichts zu suchen haben, ist einfach schlichtweg falsch. Und wenn man jetzt halt mit T10+ PDK geht, darf man nicht vergessen, dass man THEORETISCH überequipt ist. - Deswegen meinen mitunter auch irgendwelche Leute, die sich T9 für Marken gekauft haben, spontan mal PDK gehen zu wollen, ohne Bosstaktiken zu kennen und je "auf EquipLevel" dort gewesen zu sein. Letzten beiden Wochen erlebt: 1. PDK 10er Random: Nach 3 Wipes am ersten Boss gab dann mal einer zu, dass er nicht wisse was er tun solle - stellte sich darauf hin heraus, dass nur 2 von 10 die Bosse kannten und keine Ahnung von Raidtaktiken hatten - trotz vorheriger Suche mit GS im allgemeinen Channel und groß tönen, dass man doch kein TS für so eine Ini brauche... 2. Ulduar 25er Random Weekly XT: Pure Verzweiflung meinerseits - keiner gab zu den Boss nicht zu kennen, aber bei 4 Wipes und den Fehlern die von "ich hab über 5k GS Leuten" begangen wurden, bezweifle ich, dass sie jemals an einem ProgressRaid teilgenommen haben. 


Ich gebe dir recht, wenn du für Progressraids / ICC lieber die mit hohem GS mitnehmen willst, wie gesagt, Equip muss angemessen sein. 

UM bei PDK als Beispiel zu bleiben, ist es aber Tatsache, dass ein 4k GS Equipter genauso (wenn nicht sogar mehr) wie ein 6k GS Spieler das Recht hat, dort hin zu gehen. Dass er gegebenenfalls nur 5k dps fährt und die besser equipten das doppelte mag schon sein - ABER das heißt nicht, dass es zu wenig ist, wenn beide den Char beherrschen und sich die Erfahrenen Spieler zur Not sogar dazu herablassen Bosse und Taktik zu erklären  - denn die Instanz verlangt nicht eine so hohe DPS von den einzelnen Spielern - auch wenn es dann einfacher sein mag. Und lebendiger durchschnittlich Schaden machender Spieler ist besser als toter für kurze Zeit enorm hohen Schaden machender - ODER? Noobs und Pros gibt es mit hohem und niedrigem GS, das sollte man nicht vergessen. 

*MISSUSE! *
Diese PDK und Ulduar Anforderungen mit utopischen bzw. unangemessenen GS, sind die eine schlechte Seite, die nicht durch das Addon kommt, aber gefördert wird. Alle wollen es sich nur noch einfach machen und Loot abgreifen. Das ist auch der Punkt, der bereits schon erwähnt wurde, nämlich dass man sich unter diesen Umständen nicht mehr gegenseitig hilft, a-sozial agiert. Nur noch schnell durch, nur noch maximaler Schaden, nur noch maximaler Loot. 
Die andere schlechte Seite sind Leute, die meinen, weil sie überequipt sind, sich nicht mehr mit Taktiken und Skill auseinandersetzen zu müssen und dann gnadenlos wipen, weil sie nicht wissen, was zu tun ist. 
Das sind alles keine Probleme die durch GearScore plötzlich auftreten, aber sie werden gefördert.


----------



## vendar (27. Juni 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Elitist-Group ist wirklich sehr gut
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, aufgrund dieses threades hab ich mir gs mal angesehen, und kann nicht nachvollziehen warum sich gs durchgesetzt hat

dinge die ich an EG schätze

bei der täglichen hero angelegenheit plopp nach dem ini laden direkt mal EG auf, und zeigt mir in einem netten kleinem fenster einen überblick über meine mitspieler an und sehe zum beispiel als DD:

tank 200 ~ 
heal 250 ~
dds 220-260

und folgendes denk ich mir direkt mal: 1. ich passe mal besser mit meiner aggro auf 2. der eine dd isn jäger und die erfahrung lehrt dass die irre kaum einsetzten und die mobs zwischen jäger und tank pendeln werden 

oder ich als tank mit 200~ heal: oha bissl auf sein mana achten, keine mehrfach pulls. oha dd mit icc 25 hc, vielleicht auch nochn n saat hexer, beim bomben gut auf ausbrecher achten

ich als heal. tank 210~ oha, auf schadensspitzen achten, besser auf dds achten (klar is deren schuld wenn sie aggro ziehen, sollen trotzdem möglichst nich drauf gehen)

oder generell: oh der andere dk is 260~ der würfelt mir nix weg, werd aber im recount abstinken =P der team erfolg steht an erster stelle, trotzdem darf man sich doch gut fühlen wenn das ego ein bisschen vom der recount plazierung gestreichelt wurde =]? und wenns ned oben ist, kann man ja immernoch sehen ob man sich als bester unterbrecher rühmen kann =]

ich seh EG als möglichkeit mich auf das !wahrscheinlichste! einzustellen, eins der besten mottos der welt ist immernoch, hoffe auf das beste und rechne mit dem schlimmsten =] 

ich hab noch nie fremden gesagt dass ihr equip kacke ist, außer die warnung dass wenn er es mit diesem da und da versucht von anderen womöglich genau das zu hören bekommt
das höchste der gefühle ist meinen gildis die nich so theory versiert sind anzubieten ihren char mal durch rawr durchzuziehen um zu kucken ob ne andere verz besser wäre oder wo es in inis noch bessere teile gäbe

PS: recount eig nimmer, skada seit ner weile 

PPS: und natürlich die kommentar funktion, zwar noch keinem mit kommentar ein zweites mal begegnet, aber schon was eingetragen (pala xy hetzt durch ini als wär er auf koks, crack und 20 dosen red bull oder der typ flamt&beleidigt gern rum(obwohl die meist in igno laden, bloß ned nochma ini mit dem)


----------



## Piposus (27. Juni 2010)

Es geht Blizzard um einen rein technischen Aspekt. Pro Sekunde werden von GS auf einem Server ca. 2 Milliarden /inspect Anfragen an den Server verschickt. Das stinkt Blizzard. Sonst gar nichts. Und ich finde das gut, weil auf Blutwurscht sowieso immer grosses Lagfest ist.

/Edit: EG ist diesbezüglich sicher auch nicht serverfreundlicher.
/Edit2: Dieses Spiel war niemals für Randomraids vorgesehen! Heult ruhig, ihr Randomraidleiter! HAHA!


----------



## vendar (27. Juni 2010)

was deinen EG einwand betrifft. Doch ein wenig besser ist es schon, denn es sieht sich nicht jeden deppen in dala ungefragt an

in allen was größer als ne 5er ist gibt es imho sogar schon eine eingebaute droßel funktion zusätzlich zu der tatsache dass auch nur alles in range angesehen wird


----------



## Vanitra (27. Juni 2010)

Hyda schrieb:


> Was bringt ein gear score vonn 6k wenn man nich mal richtig spielen kann bzw seine skillung im griff hat und aufs maximale ausreizen kann!!


(siehe nächsten Kommentar)


Hyda schrieb:


> Zb war ich in icc 10 und hatte nur einen teil 232, ein bisschen 219 und noch 4x 200 (2 sachen blau)  naja und ich hab auch locker meine 5k dps gemacht und das am boss teilweise auch mehr.


Im ICC gibts den schönen 20% Buff (jetzt/bald 25%) und raidbuffed macht man etwa 1K mehr DPS als in den Heros durch die ganzen Buffs und Procs der Mitspieler. Das bedeutet du hast real nur 3K DPS? Eigentlich zu wenig für dein Equip, soviel zum ausreizen. Trotzdem liegt in deinem Post die Wahrheit im Übel. Durch die 20%, raidbuffed und hohe Gearscore Zahlen denken die meisten DDs ihre DPS wären in Ordnung, obwohl doch eigentlich viel mehr Schaden drin wäre. Wenn man so will, lässt Gearscore die Spieler sich an falschen Maßstäben messen, obwohl der Autor es wohl nicht so wollte als er das Addon erstellte.


----------



## VILOGITY (27. Juni 2010)

Ach ja das gute alte Gimp Score

Eigentlich dazu gedacht für die Bobs die 2 Std Abends am Dala Landeplatz oder vor der Bank rumstehen um zu zeigen das sie "Pro's" sind......oder wie meist zu guten 90% NAPS.
Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Namen der "Random Raidleader" 2 Wochen lang aufzuschreiben die mit " LFM ICC10er min. GS 5500-5800" den Chan zuspammen um dann mal 
im Arsenal zu schauen wie weit die TOP Skilled Player so am Abend kommen.
Genau 2 haben es in den 2 Wochen geschafft Kingslayer zu werden und alle anderen sind es bis heute noch nicht.

Wenn ich mir die Randoms auf meinem Server anschaue die nach 2 Wipes mit Whine in der Stimme im TS jammern und dann auf einmal OFF sind muss ich lachen.
Wenns nichts für laue Leistung oder gar Free gibt fällt fast jeder ICC25er Random in 2 Std. auseinander und es werden zu guten 90% nur 6 Bose geschafft.
Selten ganz selten hat man Glück und findet 10 oder gar 25 halbwegs anständige Leute die wissen das man bei Modermine laufen muss und es wichtig ist beim Prof auch
mal DMG auf die Blubbs zu machen als sein Gesicht auf der Tastatur zu lassen um im Recount 1 zu sein.

Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen das fast nur noch die Bobs mit GS suchen und zwischen den GS ololol 6K für ICC 10 spamer eininge dabei sind die dich einfach nur nach Erfahrung
fragen und ob das Gear passt und ob man an HM interesse hat oder gar gleich mit dem Main HM only machen mag.
Voraussetzung ist eben das man schon Slayer hat und HM Erfahrung, keine Sau will einen dabei haben weil man nen tollen GS hat aber zu doof WASD zu drücken.
Spätestens beim 2 Boss in HM weis man dann ob der Mage auch mal die Sheep Taste findet um den übernommenen Schurken raus zu nehmen bevor der die Stoffies
umhaut oder ob der Mage einfach schon mit seinen 2 Arcan Tasten überfordert ist, oder ob der Hexer auch mal die Fear Taste findet für die übernomenen Spieler.

Und so btw. Raidleader die im Content weiter kommen möchten werden sicher ihre Gruppe nicht nach GS zusammen stellen und schon gar nicht wenn es eine Stamm werden soll.
EQ bekommste heute hinterher geworfen und das wissen auch die Raidleader die HM's schaffen möchten und nicht nur LK in NH legen.
Mit tollem GS wirste bei keiner Content Clear Raid Gilde genommen, das kannste 7K GS haben, wenn man seine Klasse nicht beherscht darf man wieder Random gehen ganz einfach.

So am Rande....mit dem 20% Buff kann man auch mit GS 5300 ICC10er NH Clear schaffen und seinem Twink KS verpassen, musst halt nur Leute dabei haben die wissen was zu tun ist
und die Bosse kennen, die bringen die 20x mehr als irgend nen 6K GS Bob.


----------



## XBroganX (27. Juni 2010)

gs is so oder so müll. noch nichmal als richtwert isses genau weils genug idioten gibt die ihr pve gear durch den ganzen pvp müll pushen.
Ich bau recht häufig rnd raids bei uns aufm realm auf und verlang bei JEDEM den ich nich in der fl hab nen Gearcheck. selbst mit nem 6k gs kanns jmd sein der von sockelung/enchants keinen Plan hat.
Ich bleib bei meinem guten alten Durchschnitts-itemlvl-makro und gearcheck und wenns mir nachm gearcheck vorkommt als sein vllt einige der stats nich so der hammer (Schurken mit 10 WK usw) hilft mir die gute alte Armory :>
Mal hoffen dass gs ab nächste woche endlich weg is :>

und bevor geflame kommt: nein ich hab nix gegen gs weil ich dadurch nich in raids mitkomme. ich hab meine 6k gs und trotzdem bin ich so normal und verlang für icc 10 nen richtwert von vllt 5-5,1k (gutes pdk niveau is das ungefähr) was durchaus durch heroini gefarme mittlerweile machbar is ;o


----------



## pie (27. Juni 2010)

Jungs mädels,

Gs is ein durchaus gebrauchbares Addon, denn es bietet weit mehr als nur eine absurde Zahl die mir selbst ziemlich wurst ist. Wieviele von euch kennen denn Befehl /gs ??? Genau die wenigsten kennen diesen oder wissen ihn zu benutzen. Kurz und knapp werden damit die ah GS Daten aufgerufen in so ner art überblick fenster, dort sieht man unter anderem ob der Spieler hit oder sonstige caps hat und vorallem wieviel Erfahrung dieser hat, aber man muss immer bedenken das es jemanden sein Twink sein könnte in dem fall muss man halt mal übers arsenal schauen was der main so kann oder halt auch im Gs wenn man diesen in der Datenbank hat.


----------



## Mayestic (27. Juni 2010)

also iwie nervt das geblubbere hier.

wer mit gs spielen will soll es tun. du willst icc 10er und verlangst volles icc25 equip ? naund ? du willst durch icc10er durchrennen und nicht rasten, du willst abfarmen und nicht erarbeiten, wayne ? 

ok ihr seid gegen gs und wünscht euch dps wieder ? 
gut dann eben

suche spieler für icc10er ab 7,5k dps. gearsocre egal. LOL 
was meinste wieviele sich dann noch melden dürfen die "nur" auf 5k gs kommen ? 

fakt ist aber das sich dann soviele melden die niemals an die 7,5k dps rankommen, denen es aber scheissegal ist, denn wenn sie erstmal im raid sind und es läuft wird man wohl kaum ersatz suchen nur weil sie keine 7,5k dps/hps fahren.

egal, redet euch weiter den mund fusselig. viel spaß.


p.s. ich selber besitze keinen char über 5k gs und mich juckt es nicht.


----------



## schmetti (27. Juni 2010)

Jeder MECKERT über das Adon Gearscore, aber fast jeder nutzt es !
Und ja ich habe es auch drauf, ist ja schon wie ein zwang ^^


----------



## StarBlight (27. Juni 2010)

Gestern hat jemand Leute für PDK (glaub 25er) gesucht. Mindestens 5500 GS wollte der haben, und dann noch das AP Trinket für sich beanspruchen... ich find das ist ein gutes Beispiel für den Mißbrauch von GS.
Übrigens nutze ich lieber das Addon EliteGroup, da kann man auch den SKill bewerten und nicht nur das Equip.

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte (Tagsüber arbeiten, abends Schule) würde ich Twinkruns machen damit auch mal Leute ohne pervers hohen GS nach ICC oder PDK kommen. Diese "Nach mir die Sintflut" Mentalität geht mir gehörig auf den Sack.

P.S.
Bevor hier jemand meint dass ich nicht mit in Instanzen genommen werde weil ich zu low bin: Mein Mainchar.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

XBroganX schrieb:


> *gs is so oder so müll*. noch nichmal als richtwert isses genau weils genug idioten gibt die ihr pve gear durch den ganzen pvp müll pushen.
> Ich bau recht häufig rnd raids bei uns aufm realm auf und verlang bei JEDEM den ich nich in der fl hab nen Gearcheck. selbst mit nem 6k gs kanns jmd sein der von sockelung/enchants keinen Plan hat.
> Ich bleib bei meinem guten alten Durchschnitts-itemlvl-makro und gearcheck und wenns mir nachm gearcheck vorkommt als sein vllt einige der stats nich so der hammer (Schurken mit 10 WK usw) hilft mir die gute alte Armory :>
> *Mal hoffen dass gs ab nächste woche endlich weg is :>*
> ...



Aso..

Gearscore is Müll, da kann ein Tank Stoff mit vielen Stats draufhaben und die Scheiße zeigt dann 5,5 k GS.


----------



## Pluto-X (27. Juni 2010)

Habe es selber noch nie installiert und werde es auch nicht tun. Mein Main hat n gs von 5800 wurde mir mal gesagt. Aber das interessiert mich auch null. Ich kenne meinen char und weis wohin ich gehe.
Bei anderen interessierts mich der GS auch nicht, ich schau halt was der an equip hat und gut ist. Da brauche ich kein dämliches addon für !
Darüberhinaus kann man ruhig mal ein paar wenihger gut equipte Leute mitnehmen (wenn man jetzt nicht auf Hardmodes aus ist) damit die auch mal was bekommen.


----------



## Mandolid (27. Juni 2010)

Ihr bemerkt es villeicht gar nicht, aber GS ist eine große Erleichterung für euch alle. Es zeigt eine einzige Nummer und gut is. Wenn gearscore nicht wäre heißt es ja nicht, dass Raidanforderungen verschwinden. Ohne GS müsste der Raidleiter jedes einzelne Item jedes einzelnen Spielers angucken und abschätzen ob er mitdarf, das würde enorme Zeit verschlingen!


----------



## DeePriest (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn du eine sinnvolle Alternative zu Gs suchst dann kann ich dir nur Elitism Grp wärmstens empfehlen. Dort findest du zwar nicht diese blöden GS Werte jedoch kannst du dort das Durchschnittsitemlevel betrachten und hast sofort Zugriff auf die Raiderfahrung. Praktischer Weise werdne gescannte Member gespeichert und du kannst immer nachschaun wie wer so war. Zudem kann man Notizen speichern und sogar die Leute bewerten. Ich finds klasse und nutze es gerne für meine Random Raids.

Mfg DeePriest


----------



## XBroganX (27. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Aso..
> 
> Gearscore is Müll, da kann ein Tank Stoff mit vielen Stats draufhaben und die Scheiße zeigt dann 5,5 k GS.



wenn du den satz richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du sogar was gemeint ist ;o ich habe nichts gegen gs, weil ich dadurch diskriminiert werde, da ich eben das gear habe, dass so manch einer der nich so gnaz klar im kopf is, für icc 10 nh verlangt. Der Grund warum ich es nicht mag ist einfach, dass ich sehe wieviele gut und locker ausreichend equipte Leute in Dala abgelehnt werden weil sie "nur" 5,3k gs haben und nich die verlangtn 5,8 oder sonst was ( für icc 10 NH!!).
Brain >Gear usw aber manche leute geben auf brain ja garnix mehr heutzutage...


----------



## DreiHaare (27. Juni 2010)

Es gibt viele Gründe warum ich GS nicht mag.
Einer davon ist, dass es nichts über die Spielweise eines Spielers aussagt. Man erlebt es doch immer und immer wieder. Einer der Spieler ist ein Magier mit über 6k GS, ein anderer Magier hat nur 5,5k GS. Und eben dieser Spieler mit einem weit geringeren GS Wert fährt einiges mehr an Schaden. Zudem werden mit diesem verschissenen Addon eben Spieler ausgebremst, die zwar mehr Schaden fahren aber weniger GS Wert haben.
Außerdem belastet GS nicht nur die Server über Gebühr. Dieses ständige Senden und Empfangen von irgendwelchen Daten bremst gelegentlich auch Spieler aus.

Viel wichtiger als irgendwelche Daten irgendwelcher Addons sind mir Spieler selbst...ihre Spielweise und besonders ihre Art im TS. Was nutzen mir die besten GS Werte, wenn der Spieler selbst ein Arschloch ist? Dies ist ein Spiel und ich will Spaß am und im Spiel...und der vergeht mir mit Arschlöchern. Also fliegen die aus einem Raid selbst mit dem besten GS Wert.


----------



## lunaticblue (27. Juni 2010)

Also entweder haben die Leute immer noch nicht begriffen, dass gs mehr ist als eine Zahl oder sie wollen nichts begreifen^^

Ich sag nur /tar gs

Eine Übersicht, genauso wie die von elistist group.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Juni 2010)

Ich fänds am besten, wenn man sich nur den GS von Spielern anzeigen lassen kann, die das Addon ebenfalls haben.


----------



## Alpax (27. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> fand dps besser als gearscore
> 
> edith ruft an und sagt fööörst



Nur das DPS komplett wayne sind für einen Tank


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Nur das DPS komplett wayne sind für einen Tank



Dann wurde da nach der Verteidigungswertung und Co. gefragt.


----------



## Leyard (28. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann wurde da nach der Verteidigungswertung und Co. gefragt.



Die meisten gehen doch wieder auf die Pure HP-Zahl. Leute, die mich kennen wissen, dass ich selbst mit 5k weniger HP besser da stehe als ein DK oder Warri, welche nur auf Ausdauersockel... geschweige vom Aggroaufbau (Eisige Berührung vom DK ist meiner Meinung ein Witz - Ein-Tasten-Char sag ich nur). Ich bin einfach ein Fan von Avoidence und das bleib ich wohl auch.

Back to Topic: Das Hauptproblem ist (in meinen Augen),...
a) dass die Leute mit den Daten falsch umgehen
oder 
b) dass so viele unfähige Spieler herumlaufen, dass es notwendig ist ein höheres Limit anzusetzen um das zu kompensieren.

Ich behaupte mal, dass derzeit ein Randomraid auf meinem Server (EU-Nozdormu) derzeit nicht in der Lage ist BQ, Sindragosa oder LK auf Normal zu legen (!) ohne weitere Einschränkungen in GS, Erfahrung, Empfehlungen anderer Spieler und gutem Lead! Haltet mich für schlecht oder den Server auf dem ich spiele, aber ich rede auch nicht von Raids bei denen mehr wie 40-50% Spieler dabei sind, die jemals Hardmodes in ICC25 gesehen haben.

P.S.: Ich habe das Addon nicht, ich les nur ständig darüber^^


----------



## Treefolk (28. Juni 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Er ist ICC25 equipt und hat gerade den GS den andere für ICC10 voraussetzen und somit vollkommen fehlgeleitet sind. Aber aus deinem Post lese ich nur Neid, Neid, Neid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signs


----------



## datsoli (28. Juni 2010)

Pylonz schrieb:


> spiele auch komplett ohne add ons auser DBM und ich habe noch nie mein interface oder so verändert und ich finde auch man sollte einfach die add ons abschaffen



Bullshit! 
Sowas kann nur jemand sagen der noch nie wirklich Addons benutzt hat (aber naja das sagste ja auch selber in deinem Posting).
Es gibt tausende(!!) von Vorteilen die diese Addons bieten, ganz Abseits von DPS-Meter und GS Unsinn... Das sind überwiegend viele viele Komfortfunktionen oder Einstellungs- und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten die du einem MMO so von Haus aus garnicht mitgeben kannst ohne sämtliche Kapazitäten zu sprengen und die so von der Community je nach Bedarf selber entwickelt werden können (viele Dinge hat Blizzard ja anschliessend auch selber implementiert).
Klar kann man das Spiel auch ohne Addons spielen aber für mich persönlich und ich denke da werden mir die meisten Leute die sich mit der Materie ein wenig auskennen ( ich rede nicht davon das neuste Ensidia OberRoXx0r UI runterzuladen, oder Recount und Gearscore zu installieren) werden mir da rechtgeben verliert das Spiel massiv an Spielspaß (Ergonomie und Bedienung ist eben ein essentieller Faktor)... Aber da du ja nach eigener Aussage nie etwas an dem UI verändert hast wirst du diese Vorzüge wohl kaum kennen und kannst die Situation dementsprechend überhaupt nicht beurteilen sorry... Typische Einstellung "was ich nicht kenne und nicht brauche kann/muss/soll abgeschafft werden"
Aus dem gleichen Grund gehören übrigens auch "Killerspiele" nach landläufiger Meinung dringend verboten!


----------



## Syrone (28. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich spiele nun seid einer Woche wieder WoW (Hatte gut 1 Jahr pausiert) und muss sagen das ich sachen wie GS zwar auch nicht grade "Human" halte aber doch für mehr oder weniger Sinnvoll. Was mich viel mehr stört und auch in den letzten Tagen SEHR frusttriert hat ist die Tatsachen das nur noch Leute mit "Erfahrung" mitgenommen werden...
Meine letzte Raid-Ini war Naxx 10er folglich habe ich keinerlei erfahrung (natürlich auch NOCH nicht das Equip) für die neuen Ini's. Aber mitlerweile stell ich mir selbst die frage ob sich der aufwand lohnt sich das nötige Equip anzuschaffen da Spieler die etwas nocht nicht kennen sofort als "unfähig" oder ähnliches abgestempelt werden. 
Mir ist es zum Beispiel schon 2x passiert das ich aus der Gruppe per auswahlverfahren geschmissen wurde weil ich einen Boss nicht kannte. Es geht anscheinend schneller einen neuen Tank zu suchen als eben einmal kurz zu erklären was der Boss für Fähigkeiten hat und worauf man zu achten hat.
Und was bringt es mir durch viel Zeit und Mühe Equip zu sammeln wenn man aufgrund von unwissenheit nicht mehr mitgenommen wird? Ich habe so das Gefühl das man WoW nicht mehr spielen darf sondern leben muss.
Auch ist das Spiel sehr "unfreundlich" geworden durch den neuen DungeonBrowser da Spieler weder nocht zu einem Hallo oder Bye fähig sind. Man kommt sicch vor als ob man mit einer Horde Bots durch eine Ini läuft.
Meine einzige persönliche hoffnung besteht darin das ich vielleicht doch nochmal eine Gilde finde die etwas Human ist und einen auch gewillt ist 1-2 Dinge zu erlären, denn nur durch Guides lesen lernt man keine Ini kennen....

Lange Rede garkein Sinn...
Addons find ich sind ne tolle sache und viele sind wirklich nützlich aber wenn Addons anfangen zu helfen Spieler auszugrenzen hört der spaß im wahrsten sinne des Wortes auf...

mfg
Syrone


----------



## LaVerne (28. Juni 2010)

Leyard schrieb:


> Leute, die mich kennen wissen [...]



Leute, die Dich kennen, werden auch nicht nach GS oder HP fragen - entweder laden sie Dich direkt ein oder sind der Meinung, das sie Dich nicht brauchen können.



> Ich behaupte mal, dass derzeit ein Randomraid auf meinem Server (EU-Nozdormu) derzeit nicht in der Lage ist BQ, Sindragosa oder LK auf Normal zu legen (!) ohne weitere Einschränkungen in GS, Erfahrung, Empfehlungen anderer Spieler und gutem Lead!



Da gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Meine neue Gilde hat es im 2. Anlauf geschafft, 10/12 Bossen im "Normal"-Modus zu legen - mit "GS"-Leuten, die nicht mal zu PdK mitgenommen würden. Dennoch habe ich genügend besser ausgestattete Leute in Rnd-PdK-Raids dabei gehabt, bei denen die "Champions" nicht lagen.

Das lag jedoch nicht nur an den Leuten, die diese Instanz "outgegeared" haben, sondern auch und vor allen Dingen an denen, deren Equip zwar gerade passend, aber sonst überhaupt nix rübergekommen ist.

Was die "Gearscore"-Verächter überhaupt nicht sehen: "Gearscore" rechnet nach nicht nachvollziehbaren Formeln das Equip-Level hoch. Dieses *Item-Level wurde jedoch von den Blizz-Programmierern öffentlich, einsehbar und auswertbar gemacht.* 

Flamen die User nu Blizz für ihre Kurzsichtigkeit, den Itemlevel zu veröffentlichen? Nö! *Die Schuld wird denen zugeschoben, die ein AddOn benutzen, das Werte des Itemlevels hochrechnet! *

Das ist Symptom-Bekämpfung vom allerfeinsten: Nicht die "Wurzel aller Übel" wird beschimpft, sondern die Benutzer ("Community" = Gesellschaft"). Das liegt auf einem Niveau mit den Killerspiel-Verbietern:

*"Gearscore ist verantwortlich, daß WoW derzeit so ein Müll ist!" ist nicht weit von dem Vorwurf entfernt: "Killerspiele sind verantwortlich dafür, daß Kinder Amok laufen!"* (bevor Vorwürfe kommen, daß ich das doch nicht vergleichen dürfe und überhaupt: In erster Linie geht es um den Sinn des Arguments, der in beiden Fällen keiner ist. Desweiteren geht es um die gesellschaftlichen Auswirkungen, weil man meint, durch ein Verbot eine Gemeinschaft formen zu können bzw. Auswüchse zu verhindern).

Unzählige Male wurde in diesem Thread übrigens angemerkt, daß *GS mehr ist als eine reine Itemhochrechnung, weil es sowohl Sockelung und Verzauberung sowie Eignung für eine Rolle anzeigt*. Daß die "GS"-Gegner genau diesen Part meist unkommentiert lassen, spricht bereits Bände:

*Weil manche Teile der WoW-Gesellschaft ein AddOn nicht zu nutzen wissen, soll es verboten werden!*

*Der Schrei nach "Verbot" ist im Grunde der Schrei nach Zensur*: *Informationen, die interpretiert werden müssen, sollen wegen Fehlnutzung einiger weniger Individuuen* - über deren geistige Einstellung sogar Consens in beiden Lagern herrscht - *von einer übergeordneten Instanz* (in diesem Falle Blizzard) *eliminiert werden.*

"Gearscore" macht nichts anderes als eine Hochrechnung der Itemlevels. Recount gibt nichts anderes als erspielte Werte aus. Wer kann was gegen solche Zahlen haben?

*"Gearscore"-Verbotforderer sind nicht anders anzusehen als jene Leute, die ein Killerspiel-Verbot durchsetzen wollen: Ein Symptom wird bekämpft in der Hoffnung, dadurch eine bessere Gesellschaft ("Community") zu erhalten, während die Ursache ganz woanders liegt: Im Design!* (das darf gesigt werden).

Davon ab: Bei einem Rnd-Raid melden sich abseits von den Tanks/Heilern eine Vielzahl an unbekannten Leuten.*Welchen DD würdet ihr nehmen: Den völlig Unbekannten, der nach /tar gs nix gelegt und einen "GS" von 4,8k hat - oder den gleichfalls Unbekannten, der mehr "GS" und mehr Erfahrung vorzuweisen hat?* Und macht euch nix vor - auf eine DD-Rolle melden sich gleich mal 4 - 20 Leute, die der Raidleiter nicht kennt. *Jeder ist austauschbar: Auf jeden Jäger, HM, Mage etc. bewerben sich mindestens 4 Spieler, die ich nicht kenne! Wonach soll ich diese Leute bewerten?* Nach Gearcheck und Erfolgen? Den bekomme ich dank "Gearscore" mit "/tar gs". Das mag nicht aktuell sein (ist der Blick in die Armory ebenfalls nicht); aber als Raidleiter habe ich 24 Stellen mit zum Teil 5 - 15 Bewerbern(!) pro Raidplatz zu besetzen ("DD" gibt es wie Sand am Meer).

Wer sich darüber aufregt, daß manche Raidleiter nur nach der Tooltip-Zahl vorgehen: Diesen Raidplatz wollt ihr sogar nach euren eigenen Aussagen nicht! Wo liegt also das Problem? 

Wer sich darüber aufregt, daß er keinen Rnd-Platz findet: Ihr seid nicht die einzigen Unbekannten, die sich für den Platz bewerben. Ihr habt ein Recht, WoW zu spielen - ihr habt aber kein Anrecht auf einen Platz in einem Rnd-Raid (es gibt immer jemanden mit mehr Erfahrung und besserem Equip, der sich um den Platz bewirbt)

Abhilfe ist einfach: Gilde suchen! Da ist ein MMO wie ein Kegelclub: Wer zu bestimmten Terminen keine Zeit hat, für den ist das Spiel nix! *Die "Community" schuldet euch genau gar nix!*

Jörg Buttgereit, Regisseur von Werken wie "Nekromantik" oder "Schramm", meinte einmal, die Gesellschaft bekomme die Filme, die sie verdient. Das gleiche gilt wohl auch für MMO-Communities und deren AddOns als Spiegel der Gesellschaft.

Herzlichen Dank an die Foren-Software, die nach wiederholter Bearbeitung erst mal den gesamten Text abfuckte...


----------



## Yveri1985 (28. Juni 2010)

hm ich hab nun alle 7 seiten durch , und muss echt nur noch schmunzeln ^^
ich denke es wurde schon oft genug gesagt das die meisten mit dem "gs-wert" einfach nich richtig umgehen koennen , aber wie LaVerne so schoen sagte "...Ein Symptom wird bekämpft in der Hoffnung, dadurch eine bessere Gesellschaft ("Community") zu erhalten, während die Ursache ganz woanders liegt: Im Design!"
recht hast du ... 
dabei is der ansatz des gs-addons gar nicht mal so schlecht...vllt bedarf es nur weniger "umbauarbeiten" ... vllt sollte man den items die punkte nich fuer das itemlevel zuordnen sondern eher nach der "BiS"Tabelle ... wie z.B. auf www.maxdps.com
ein feuermage profitiert z.B. von dem handfernrohr hero mehr als vom entfernten fremdkoerper
wobei das fernrohr nur ilevel 264 und der fremdkoerper 277 hat ... nen pvpteil bringt hingegen 0 punkte, dafuer koennte man ja einbaun das sich das addon auf pve/pvp umstellen laesst bei bedarf


----------



## Kerbe (28. Juni 2010)

Gs der letzte mist habe einen von 4500 und fahre 6k dps muss seinen char nur spielen können und war auch icc


----------



## Prothe (28. Juni 2010)

addons gehörn abgeschafft. das würde das spiel fairer machen, auch im pvp.


----------



## LaVerne (28. Juni 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> hm ich hab nun alle 7 seiten durch , und muss echt nur noch schmunzeln ^^
> ich denke es wurde schon oft genug gesagt das die meisten mit dem "gs-wert" einfach nich richtig umgehen koennen , aber wie LaVerne so schoen sagte "...Ein Symptom wird bekämpft in der Hoffnung, dadurch eine bessere Gesellschaft ("Community") zu erhalten, während die Ursache ganz woanders liegt: Im Design!"
> recht hast du ...
> dabei is der ansatz des gs-addons gar nicht mal so schlecht...vllt bedarf es nur weniger "umbauarbeiten" ... vllt sollte man den items die punkte nich fuer das itemlevel zuordnen sondern eher nach der "BiS"Tabelle ... wie z.B. auf www.maxdps.com



Eventuell hast Du mich da mißverstanden. Mit "Design" meinte ich weniger das AddOn, das mit Sicherheit noch einiger Verbesserungen bedarf, was die Wertung von Items betrifft, sondern eher das Spiel an sich.

Während ein Spiel wie "EvE" kaum eigene Inhalte anbietet, sondern von den Spielern erwartet, daß sie die gegebenen Mittel selbst verwerten, muß die WoW-Community offenbar strikte Vorgaben haben: Wird es nicht belohnt, wird es nicht gemacht und schon gar nicht aus Spaß organisiert.

Was hindert die Spieler, wöchentlich ein "Argentumturnier" zu Pferd auszutragen? Es wird nicht von der Software organisiert und belohnt (wie etwa der Angelwettbewerb, den ebenfalls die "Community" auf die Beine stellen könnte). Auf den Gedanken, sowas selbst zu organisieren und vom "Teilnahmepreis" ein paar Belohnungen rauszuschmeißen, darauf kommt erst einmal keiner (und wenn, wird er geflamt, weil das ja "nix bringt" oder "nerdig" ist).

Als Software-Designer muß ich dafür Sorge tragen, die Community in die Bahnen zu lenken, die mir vorschweben. Ich kann es mir einfach machen wie die "EvE"-Designer, die ganz klar sagen, daß man auf Kunden verzichten kann, die mit dem "Sandbox"-System nicht umgehen können (kein Vorwurf an "EvE", sondern eher "Hut ab vor soviel Mut"). Wenn ich aber auf die Masse schiele und feststelle, daß die nicht in der Lage ist, sich ihre eigenen Spielinhalte zu bauen, dann muß ich mich auch darauf einlassen. 

Das Itemlevel per LUA abfragbar und in der Anzeige verfügbar zu machen und obendrein noch ein kaum mehr zu durchschauendes Itemwirrwarr aus gleich drei verschiedenen T-Sets einzuführen ist ein mehr als grober Designfehler, dessen Ergebnisse absehbar waren - vor allen Dingen, wenn man die Diskussionen um Kara-Raids zu BC-Zeiten verfolgt hat. Diesen Schwanzvergleich bei einer dankbar annehmbaren Community einzuführen konnte nicht wirklich dem Spielerlebnis zuträglich sein - offenbar ist er gewollt oder Unfähigkeit zu verdanken.

Wenn die WoW-Community nur durch Belohnungen und Aufgaben zu irgendwelchen Spielelementen zu überreden ist, dann sollte man sich ein Beispiel an bereits existierenden MMORPGs nehmen: Rückstufung des Chars bei Teilnahme an "Low-Inis"; dazu besondere Belohnungen bei Raids mit vorgegebenen Itemlevel ("Wir brauchen noch ein paar Noobs, wenn wir den Sonderloot der Bosse bekommen wollen!").


----------



## Lokibu (28. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich poste ich nicht auf GS-Threads aber ich wollte mal ein Beispiel nennen, welches mit GS nichts zu tun hat und aufzeigt, dass es an den Anforderungen liegt und nicht am GS.


Und zwar wurde in einem AK25er Raid folgendes gesagt: "Toll da sind wieder welche dabei die nichtmal ein T10 Teil haben".

Ich glaube mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. 

Achja und bevor es GS gab, wurde in AK25 (noch vor den T8 und T9 Mobs) gemeckert, dass ich als Tank 1 blaues Teil angehabt habe. Wenn der Raidleiter nicht normal gewesen wäre, wäre ich rausgeflogen, obwohl danach alles super gelaufen ist.


----------



## Schlamm (28. Juni 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Was hindert die Spieler, wöchentlich ein "Argentumturnier" zu Pferd auszutragen? Es wird nicht von der Software organisiert und belohnt (wie etwa der Angelwettbewerb, den ebenfalls die "Community" auf die Beine stellen könnte). Auf den Gedanken, sowas selbst zu organisieren und vom "Teilnahmepreis" ein paar Belohnungen rauszuschmeißen, darauf kommt erst einmal keiner (und wenn, wird er geflamt, weil das ja "nix bringt" oder "nerdig" ist).


Öhm, es gibt einige leute (natürlich nicht die Mehrheit), die machen so etwas durchaus. Scheinbar warst du noch nicht in einer passenden Gilde. Meine Gilde macht alle zwei Wochen ein Gildenevent, was sich der Raidleiter ausdenkt, gaaanz ohne Belohnungen von WoW. Wir raiden auch ICC, machen Weekly etc.

Schnitzeljagd, Kampfturniere, Wettrennen, Rollenspielevents...Meine Gilde ist nicht die einzige die soetwas macht, wer suchet der findet.

Die Schuld im System zu suchen mag nicht falsch sein, aber GS ist bloss die Waffe, und der Spieler ist der, der abdrückt. Jetzt gilt es für Blizzard, das iwie wieder hinzubiegen, weil es sehr schwer wird die Community von sich aus zu überzeugen GS sausen zu lassen...


----------



## RedShirt (28. Juni 2010)

"GS does not kill Raiders. Raiders kill Raiders" ?

für hardcore-fans kann an beliebiger Stelle gegen folgende Wörter ausgetauscht werden:

-lowbob
-b00n
-nap
-n00b
-gummel-dd/tank/heal
-movement-günt(h)er
...the list goes on =)


----------



## Ascanius (28. Juni 2010)

GS nervt einfach nur umheimlich... habe als PDK raugekommen ist, ne kleine Pause eingelegt und vor ca. 2 Wochen wieder angefangen zu spielen... und auf einmal lese ich im Handelschat nur noch "GS xy"!

Habe gestern mit meinem Pala-Tank (4,9k GS) 10/12 Bosse in ICC getankt, war kein Thema. 2/10 Spielern im Raid haben als ich geinvt wurde noch massiv geflamet ich wäre zu low... naja offensichtlich war dem nicht so... 

Gerade in Anbetracht dessen das lila Items praktisch auf Bäumen wachsen ist GS einfach garnichts wert!

Anders sieht es da bei Recount aus: Recount gibt dir einen praktischen Wert (welcher natürlich auch je nach Boss/Aufgabe im Raid differenziert betrachtet werden muss), GS ist ein rein theoretischer Wert!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. Juni 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> GS nervt einfach nur umheimlich... habe als PDK raugekommen ist, ne kleine Pause eingelegt und vor ca. 2 Wochen wieder angefangen zu spielen... und auf einmal lese ich im Handelschat nur noch "GS xy"!



Wenn es dich nervt besorg die nen Filter Addon für den Chat und filter es raus, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Toxxical (28. Juni 2010)

Es gehört eben halt zum Spiel mittlerweile dazu, da kann man nichts machen. 
Die Leute wollen immer das haben was sie wollen und das wird sich nie ändern, jedem geht es um den eigenen Profit.


----------



## Ixidus (28. Juni 2010)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Einfach alle Addons abschaffen!!! dann ist ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hf beim drölf stoppuhren während den bossfights laufen lassen


----------



## Sagmentus (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse zwar auch die ewigen Mindestanforderungen im Handelschannel, aber für ein komplettes abschaffen bin ich nicht.
Die DPS-Diskussion ist auch nicht besser oder?


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juni 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> nen pvpteil bringt hingegen 0 punkte, dafuer koennte man ja einbaun das sich das addon auf pve/pvp umstellen laesst bei bedarf


Was zusätzliche den Vorteil hätte das die PvE Nieten mit 6000er GS im BG nicht immer von PvP Anfängern mit 300 Resi abgefarmt würden: im PvP hätten sie nämlich statt 6000 nur 0 GS un wüßten, das sie bloß Opfer sind.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juni 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> jedem geht es um den eigenen Profit.



So wird ein Schuh draus: jedem Den Meisten geht es um den eigenen Profit.


----------



## Lokibu (28. Juni 2010)

> So wird ein Schuh draus: jedem Den Meisten geht es um den eigenen Profit.



Ich fand das orginal schon richtig. Jeder will seinen eigenen Profit. Hiervon kann sich keiner freisprechen. Denn es kommt darauf an, was am Ende der Profit ist. Kann ja alles sein, ein spaßiger raid, loot, gold etc...  Keiner stellt ein Raid zusammen, weil er ein Menschenfreund ist. Und keiner beteiligt sich an einem Raid, weil er gerne 24 anderen helfen will.


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (28. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> fand dps besser als gearscore



ja das problem ist nur, dass man den dps einer person erst in der instanz sehen kann.

Gearscore ist sinnvoll wenn man nur random raids aufmacht oder sucht. Jeder der ein Problem damit hat, dass es einen Anhaltspunkt geben muss mit dem man einen spieler schnell bewerten kann muss sich einer Gilde suchen


----------

